# DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land



## Badra (24. Juni 2012)

Immer wieder wird darüber diskutiert, was verkehrt läuft, wie schlecht alles ist und welche Fehler permanent wiederholt werden. Bereits jetzt wird gegen einen Vorschlag zur Präsidentschaft gewettert. Ich kenne die Frau nicht, kenne weder Vorzüge noch Nachteile einer etwaigen Präsidentschaft. Gleichwohl wäre sichergestellt, dass es weder Mohnert noch Markstein ist der den künftigen Verband leiten wird. was ja auch ein Ziel der Diskutanten des Forums war.

*Liebe Forumsgemeinschaft, lasst uns ein Präsidium zusammenstellen und dieses dann den beiden Verbände als Vorschlag zuschicken.* 

Lasst uns endlich Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Das lange Gezetere über Versäumnisse bringt uns nich weiter. Die Zeit Läuft und es müssen endlich Lösungen her. Es muss uns darum gehen einen Weg zu finden die allen Seiten gerecht wird und wie schon mehrfach angesprochen bedarf es dazu entsprechender Leute. Da aus der Sicht einiger der neue Verband nur mit neuen Köpfen zu machen ist, sind Vorschläge gefragt.

Soweit es stichhaltige fachliche Gründe gibt die gegen den Vorschlag Happach - Kasan sprechen sollten sich die, die ihre Arbeit besser kennen und einschätzen können sich ja mal dazu äußern.

Um sich gegen NABU, BUND usw. behaupten zu können, ist aus meiner Sicht die Frage der *Öffentlichkeitsarbeit* ein ganz wichtiger Faktor und hier sollten vernünftige erfahrene Leute herangezogen werden.

Gehen wir davon aus, dass Frau Happach - Kasan Präsidentin des Neuen Verbandes wird, dann wäre nachfolgender Vorschlag sicher zumindest eine Überlegung wert. Ich stelle diesen bevor ich ihn absende zur Diskussion. Für Änderungsvorschläge wäre ich dankbar.


_Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan
Schwalbenweg 18
23909 Bäk
wahlkreisbuero@happach-kasan.de

Sehr geehrte Frau Happach –Kasan
zunächst bedanke ich mich als Angler für die von ihnen bisher geleistete Arbeit als ein Vertreter auch von Anglerinteressen.

Gleichzeitig begrüße ich  ausdrücklich, dass Sie sich die Präsidentschaft des künftigen gemeinsamen  Angelfischerbandes vorstellen können. 

Natürlich setze ich große Erwartungen in den neuen Verband  und ein wesentlicher Punkt ist es eine Transparenz zu schaffen, die es  dem „gemeinen“ Angler ermöglicht bestimmte Entscheidungsabläufe  nachzuvollziehen. 

Eine große Rolle wird dabei das Internet spielen und gerade da möchte ich Ihnen einen Vorschlag unterbreiten.

Angesichts des schlummernden Potentials bei „Forumserprobten“ Anglern, Anglern die bestimmte Ideen verfolgen wie ein Verband  auszusehen hat, Anglern die die Schaltstellen der „Anglerpolitik“  genauestens kennen und somit entsprechenden Einfluss in der Anglerschaft  haben, sollten Sie nach Ihrer evtl. Wahl einer bestimmten Gruppe den  Auftrag erteilen ein *Informations- und Diskussionsmedium des künftigen Verbandes für alle Untergliederungen und Mitglieder* aufzubauen.

Gemeint sind der Redakteur und Inhaber des „Anglerboard.de“ Thomas Finkbeiner und seinem Team.

Ich beobachte das Board schon seit  langem und komme zur Erkenntnis, dass es sich hierbei um einen  Journalisten handelt, der durch eigenes Erleben/Wirken und intensive  Recherchetätigkeit die Befindlichkeiten der Angler genau erfasst und sie auch zu formulieren vermag. 

Ein Journalist. der durch seine  langjährige Tätigkeit die Schwachstellen im System beider bisherigen  Verbände (VDSF u. DAV) kennt und somit messerscharf folgern kann, wie      z. B. die Festlegungen des künftigen Bundesverbandes kommuniziert  werden müssten damit sie an der Basis, also bei den organisierten aber  auch nichtorganisierten Anglern, ankommen. 

Da müssen u. a. alle Protokolle  veröffentlicht werden, Entscheidungen basisdemokratisch herbeigeführt  werden, Aufwandsentschädigungen offengelegt werden usw., usw…. Hierzu liegt  ein großes Erfahrungspotential beim Team um Thomas Finkbeiner vor. 

Aber auch zur personellen und  strukturellen Ausrichtung liegen seitens der Leader vom „Anglerboard“  genügend konstruktive Vorschläge vor, ebenso für die inhaltliche Arbeit  in Deutschland und Europa des künftigen Verbandes. 

Alles in allem ein Team mit Erfahrungs -, und  Ideenreichtum sowie einer Leistungsbereitschaft, welche nicht ungenutzt verkümmern sollte. 

Hochachtungsvoll _


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich schmeiss mich weg.. ;-))))

Danke dafür, wie Du uns und unsere Arbeit siehst..!!!!!

Interview von uns mit Frau. Dr. Happach-Kasan ist übrigens natürlich bereits mit ihrem Büro abgesprochen und in Arbeit..


*ABER:*
Glaubst Du aber ernsthaft, dass:
1.:
die Herren Angelverhinderer von VDSF/DAFV und DAV irgendwas für Angler machen wollen und dazu dann noch das Anglerboard respektive mich als Person in irgendeiner Weise miteinbeziehen wollten??
Wirklich ernsthaft, glaubst Du das??
;-)))

PS: 
Damit löst Du bei denen bei der Alterstruktur vielleicht Herzinfarkte oder Hirnschläge aus, sicherlich aber keine Begeisterung 
;-)))

2.:
Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass ich mich bereit erklären würde, einem Angelverhinderungsverband VDSF/DAFV in irgendeiner Weise zu helfen, die Angler noch mehr zu malträtieren, wenn die in VDSF/DAFV und DAV nicht mal in der Lage sind zu bestimmen und zu veröffentlichen, was ihre Grundsätze sind und sie gemeinsam erreichen wollen?

Unsere Grundsätze, an die wir uns halten, wenn wir das Tun der Verbände kommentieren, sind ja schon lange öffentlich - und die gelten für mich und meine Arbeit. Und VDSF/DAFV handeln  nunmal einfach gegen diese Grundsätze und sind somit nicht wirklich satisfaktionsfähig ... 


Selbstverständlich hat aber natürlich der DAFV bei uns das gleiche Recht wie jeder Verband oder Verein:
Dass wir gerne veröffentlichen, was die uns zuschicken, auch wenn es kein Angler-, sondern nur ein Bewirtschafterverband ist.



Daher muss man natürlich klar mit NEIN stimmen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Badra schrieb:


> Bereits jetzt wird gegen einen Vorschlag zur Präsidentschaft gewettert. Ich kenne die Frau nicht, kenne weder Vorzüge noch Nachteile einer etwaigen Präsidentschaft. Gleichwohl wäre sichergestellt, dass es weder Mohnert noch Markstein ist der den künftigen Verband leiten wird. was ja auch ein Ziel der Diskutanten des Forums war.




Laut Vereinbarung sollte der/die zukünftige Präsident(in) weder dem VDSF, noch dem DAV angehören.

Die Dame ist Ehrenmitglied im VDSF und würde damit an den selbst aufgestellten Hürden scheitern.

Ist aber auch schon wurscht.


Das AB als offizielles Organ für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vorzuschlagen, hat natürlich was. Besser würde mir ein Status als offizielles Kontrollorgan gefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



> Besser würde mir ein Status als offizielles Kontrollorgan gefallen.


Mit Vetorecht, gelle??...
:m:vik::m:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Vetorecht, gelle??...
> :m:vik::m:vik:




Nein, als letzlich entscheidende Instanz.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Offizielles Kontrollorgan, Thomas, kannst Du vergessen. Nicht Du! Aber das Mandat für eine Internet-ÖA nimmst Du gefälligst an! Und Deine Querkopftruppe um Dich herum auch!

Meine volle Unterstützung habt Ihr! Auch wenn Du, Thomas, schon viel zu alt für Verbandsarbeit bist.

Stellt Euch vor, Ihr wacht auf, und Leute interessieren sich fürs Angeln und für die Verbände, und Junge sind dabei!?!

Los jetzt, nicht länger rumgedaddelt, an die Arbeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich bin ein einfacher und ehrlicher Mensch und kein postenversessener Funktionär,.

Da ich die Positionen des VDSF/DAFV nicht teile, werde ich den VDSF/DAFV dann natürlich auch nicht unterstützen, sondern bekämpfen.

Ich würde auch aus inhaltlichen Gründen keine ÖA für die NPD oder KPD machen.

Zuerst müsste der VDSF/DAFV seine anglerfeindlichen Positionen und Haltung aufgeben und angelfreundliche unverrückbar festschreiben, bevor ich überhaupt anfangen würde, das zu überlegen..

Ich hab noch Rückrat und nicht nur ne Wirbelsäule, sorry...


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Badra, wie kommst Du darauf, dass irgendeiner in den alten oder in dem Übernahmeverband irgendein Interesse an *Öffentlichkeits*arbeit hätte????

Wenn wir hier alles veröffentlchten, was da abgeht oder abgegangen ist, und uns nicht auf das beschränkten, was quasi bombensicher und von mehreren unabhängigen Seiten bestätig ist, darf ich gar nicht dran denken.

Meinst Du wirklich, dass die alle dort zu unfähig sind, sich öffentlich darzustellen? 

Und wenn ja, warum lassen sie es nicht die Schleswig-Holsteiner machen, die als meines Wissens einziger Landesverband ein Forum für ihre Mitglieder betreiben?

Warum wohl hat es hier noch niemals eine offizielle Äußerung eines VdSF-Bundesfunktionärs gegeben, z.B. zu so einfachen Fragen wie der Personalkostenverteilung und Gewinnverwendung der VdSF-GmbH oder den genauen Gründen für gewisse Grundsatzvorgaben (C&R, Setzkescher, ...)???

Kann man in Form von *Öffentlichkeit*sarbeit zulassen, etwas zu ver*öffentlich*en, wo man stets und ständig bemüht ist, das hinter möglichst vielen verschlossenen Türen zu halten???


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, interne und externe, beides ist notwendig, erschöpft sich nicht in einem verbandseigenen Internet-Forum. So leicht sind die Dinge dann doch nicht. Und mit Pauschalkritik allein auch nicht zu bewegen.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Übrigens, da wir hier in einer Umfrage sind:

Ich bin inhaltlich in weiten Teilen anderer Auffassung als die hier herrschende Meinung.

Aber ich habe bei der Umfrage mit DAFÜR gestimmt.

(Hoffentlich wird mir das nicht als "abnicken" ausgelegt :q)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Keine Panik, hab ich ja mit meinem nein neutralisiert...


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Den "Vergleich" mit NPD/ KPD (gibt's die überhaupt noch) finde ich weder passend, noch hilfreich. Die Verbände haben zwar einen Ist-Zustand, aber nichts Unverrückbares. Ihr heutiges Erscheinungsbild ist Produkt dessen, was Personen eingebracht haben. Anderer Personen, andere Inhalte. Das ist bei den Geronto-Parteien anders. Da ist immer gestern der Inhalt, egal wer gerade dabei ist.
Egal, ob DAFV, DAV und/ oder VDSF - die sind das, was wir daraus machen. Weil Inhalte dort nicht festgeschrieben sind, ist auch nichts falsches festgeschrieben und alles kann verbessert werden. Inhalte und Personal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Dann hab ich die letzten 20 Jahre was anderes erlebt als Du:
Es wurde immer schlimmer mit immer elenderem Personal und immer restriktiveren Inhalten beim VDSF/DAFV und jetzt auch beim verräterischen DAV..

Warum sollte sich was positiv ändern, wenn genau die Leute - aus Bundes- wie Landesverbänden, alle gleich schuldig - die das verbockt haben, sich jetzt in einem gemeinsamen Verband unter der falschen Flagge versammeln??

Und ich werde nur Organisationen mit für Angler positiven Inhalten unterstützen, an denen man die dann messen kann.

Und nicht für leere Versprechen von "vielleicht ändert sich was mit den gleichen Versagern in andern Positionen"

Die Chance hätte die Funktionärs- und Verbandsmischpoke über Jahrezehnte wahrnehmen können...

Haben sie nicht - verspielt....................


*Es gibt Grundsätze, für die man sich als Verband einsetzt - und wenn Gliederungen (in dem Fall Landesverbände) sich nicht hinter diesen Grundsätzen versammeln können oder wollen, können sie eben diesem Bundesverband nicht beitreten oder müssen rausgeworfen werden.*

Der wichtigste:
Angelgesetze sind so zu organisieren, dass sie sowohl dem Bewirtschafter wie dem Angler größtmögliche Freiheit lassen. Und dafür hat sich jeder Verband und jede Verbandsgliederung einzusetzen.

Beispiel:
Wenn Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten wird, können auch Vereine die froh wären um Nachtangler (wo Angler nachts draussen sind, sind weniger Schwarzangler unterwegs, die gehen dahin, wo sie nicht gestört werden), keine Nachtangler an ihr Wasser lassen.

Ohne gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot kann aber trotzdem jeder Verein, der das will, für seine Gewässer das Nachtangeln verbieten!!

*Also MUSS es Ziel JEDEN Verbandes und jeder Gliederung sein, in ALLEN Bundesländern das GESETZLICHE Nachtangelverbot zu verhindern oder, wo vorhanden, abzuschaffen. 

Und jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der das ablehnt ist für mich nicht diskutabel..

Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, Abknüppelgebot etc..*

Und wer diese einfachst zu verstehenden Grundsätze für mehr Freiheiten für Bewirtschafter und Angler als Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann und statt dessen weiter auf immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen setzt, ist für mich schlicht indiskutabel, nicht satisfaktionsfähig und wird immer von mir bekämpft werden..


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Auch "schlimmer werden" ist der Beweis für Brotfischs These, dass dort nichts unverrückbar ist (im Gegensatz zu Weltanschauungen)
Wenige gute Köpfe könnten viel Gutes bewirken....

nur, wo sollen die herkommen????#c


Wir könnten ja hier mal abstimmen, ob Brotfisch (Dr. Thomas Günther) nicht der ideale Mann für den Vorsitz wäre:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Er will ja keine Inhalte, und schon gar keine festgeschriebenen - das aber wäre für mich Gurndvoraussetzung für die Akzeptanz jeden Verbandes/Funktionäres, der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen.

Gerade wenn es wie beim VDSF/DAFV schon satzungsmäßig ein Verband für Bewirtschafter, Caster, Berufsfischer und "Angleranhängsel" ist, statt für Angler..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenige gute Köpfe könnten viel Gutes bewirken....
> 
> nur, wo sollen die herkommen????#c



zuerst müssen *schlechte* Köpfe "rollen"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Natürlich sollten zuerstmal alle weg, die bis dato in Landes- und Bundesverbänden verantwortlich tätig waren.

Aber auich die in der zweiten und dritten Reihe kamen ja nicht deswegen dahin, wo sie sind, weil sie gegen das bestehende, verkrustete System vorgegangen sind.

Daher ist es ja so wichtig, dass sich gerade die gewünschten neuen Köpfe inhaltlich/angelpolitisch VORHER klar erklären,  damit man auch weiss, wen man warum wählt..

Ich seh das nicht, ich seh bis jetzt nur ein stumnpfes "weiter so.:" beim Angler verarschen.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich verstehe diese Personalisierung in dem ganzen Fusionsgedönse nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich Mohnert und Markstein als Verhandlungsführer und Präsidenten selbst disqualifiziert haben, hat das alles überhaupt nichts mit Personen zu tun. Auch eine Frau Hapach-Kasan wird daran nichts ändern.

Das ganze VDSF- Verbandssystem besteht aus Einbahnstraßen ohne Wendemöglichkeit für diejenigen, die sich darin bewegen. Auch der DAV wird sich, nachdem er sich über den Zubringer "Fusion" in dieses System eingereiht hat, dem Verkehrsfluß anpassen.
Wer in diesem System gegen die vorgeschriebene Fahrtrichtung fährt, wird sofort stillgelegt. 

Mag sein, dass man ein paar neue Einbahnstraßen baut, aber die Richtung wird unverändert bleiben. So ist das nicht etwa seit 20 Jahren, wie Thomas schrieb, sondern bereits seit fast 35 Jahren. 

Eine Fusion *wäre* eine Möglichkeit gewesen, hätte man sie genutzt um die bestehenden Strukturen und Einbahnstraßen abzureißen und gemeinsam mit einer neuen, verbindlichen Verkehrsordnung etwas Vernünftiges aufzubauen. Statt dessen hat man versucht, sich gegenseitig von der Straße zu drängen. Und nachdem es vorne gekracht hat, kommen nun die Hinterherfahrenden und versuchen die Kontrolle über das bestehende Straßennetz zu bekommen. 

Es wird/würde sich nichts ändern. Weder mit einer Frau Hapach-Kasan, weder mit einer Öffentlichkeitarbeit durch Thomas, weder durch die Auswechslung von irgendwem.

Nicht, solange nicht festgeschrieben ist, an welches Ziel die Straßen führen sollen. 

Und da dies der Fall ist, ist nun die einzige Möglichkeit die Straßen von außen einzureißen und/oder zu blockieren. Selbst wenn man dafür eine zeitlang über Feldwege rumpeln muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



> Und da dies der Fall ist, ist nun die einzige Möglichkeit die Straßen von außen einzureißen und/oder zu blockieren. Selbst wenn man dafür eine zeitlang über Feldwege rumpeln muss.


So einfach isses...............

In einem verotteten, verkrusteten System werden eben auch nur entsprechende Leute freiwillig tätig sein....

Nicht Köpfe sind das Problem, wer das meint, wird neue Köpfe mit den alten Problemen erhalten..


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er will ja keine Inhalte, und schon gar keine festgeschriebenen - das aber wäre für mich Gurndvoraussetzung für die Akzeptanz jeden Verbandes/Funktionäres, der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen.
> 
> Gerade wenn es wie beim VDSF/DAFV schon satzungsmäßig ein Verband für Bewirtschafter, Caster, Berufsfischer und "Angleranhängsel" ist, statt für Angler..



Klare Position von mir, damit hier niemand auf die  Idee kommt, mich für irgend etwas vorzuschlagen. Hat nur nicht funktioniert. :q


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Klare Position von mir, damit hier niemand auf die  Idee kommt, mich für irgend etwas vorzuschlagen. Hat nur nicht funktioniert. :q



bäh bäbä bäh bäh :vik:


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik, hab ich ja mit meinem nein neutralisiert...



Seit wann darfst Du mitreden, wenn es um Deine Zukunft geht? Wir sind hier nicht bei Wünsch-Dir-Was.

Etwas ernster:
Eine neue Verbandsspitze kann Änderungen natürlich  leichter mit einer neuen Präsidiumstruppe umsetzen, sonst möglicherweise gar nicht.
Es geht nicht um Veto, eher schon um eine gewisse Kontrolle (im Sinne von öffentlicher Plausibilität), vor allem aber über einen konkreten und permanenten Gestaltungseinfluss - nicht nur auf die Medien, sondern eben auch auf die Zielfindung und -Steuerung des Verbandes. Und es geht darum, dass Personen glaubwürdig dafür einstehen, dass endlich etwas Verbandsdemokratie in den Laden kommt.

WÄHLT FINKBEINER!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Wie gesagt, wer mich wählen wollte, muss damit leben, dass das nicht geht.

Ich bin zu ehrlich für das Verbandsgeschäft bei Bewirtschaftungsverbänden und will auch so einen verrotteten Haufen nicht unterstützen.

Sollte es einmal einen Verband für Angler geben, werde ich diesen mit meinen Möglichkeiten im Rahmen meiner Tätigkeit als Schreiberling immer gerne unterstützen - aber nie ein Amt annehmen.

Das könnte zu schnell dazu führen, die Kritikfähigkeit und den Blick von außen zu verlieren..

Wie wichtig das aber ist, sieht man an den real exisitierenden Verbänden für Bewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit Angleranhängsel, VDSF/DAFV und DAV...


Bei dem was die zusammenlügen und verschweigen und in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln, ist es wichtiger, dass auch die 4. Gewalt funktioniert, als dass man das unwürdige und widerliche Gezerre um Posten, Macht und Pfründe auch noch in irgendeiner Weise  unterstützen würde............

Jeder auf seinem Posten, meiner ist hier..............


----------



## GridtII (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Hi zusammen,

ich verfolge diese Diskussion um DAV, VDSF und DAFV jetzt schon einige Zeit. Allerdings nicht ständig, weil man als "Nicht Insider" das alles nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann (und auch nicht will).
Ich bin seit drei Jahren Vorsitzender in einem Bremer Angelverein mit 105 Mitgliedern und bei uns ist alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich per Gesetzt verboten ist. 
Mir wird aber so langsam klar, dass sich eben an dieser Gesetzeslage recht schnell etwas zum Negativen ändern kann, wenn man nicht aktiv dagegen steuert.
Nur glaube ich nicht, dass so etwas von außen zu machen ist. Das geht nur, wenn man aktiv in den Vereinen und Verbänden mitmischt. Auch wenn es schwer fällt. Letztlich müssen demokratische Abstimmungen gewonnen werden, um neue Wege beschreiten zu können.
Deswegen finde ich den Vorschlag von Badra, dass sich Thomas aktiv einbringen soll gut und kann den nur unterstützen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was ich von der Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan halten soll, die für mich da plötzlich wie das Kaninchen aus dem Hut erscheint.
Was hat denn die Dame mit den Anglern zu tun? Wenn man sich ihren Internetauftritt ansieht, dann finde ich keine Verbindung zum Angeln. 
Unter Hobbies ist dort
Fahrradfahren, Botanik, Historische Kartografie, Tatort aufgeführt.
Kann mich mal jemand darüber aufklären, was die Frau für das Amt des Präsidenten auszeichnet? 
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

alleine was sie schon heute für funktionen inne hat, wie soll sie da nur rein zeitlich gesehen nen guten job als präsidentin oder ähnliches machen.
aber das ist ja heutzutage normal, funktionäre etc haben zig verschiedene posten, von denen jeder einzeln betrachtet normalerweise ein fulltimejob ist.

antonio


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Die gute Frau wird wohl nur als Aushängeschild dienen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die wahre Macht bei den 4 Vizepräsidenten liegen wird.


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich finde das der Deutsche Angler eine Frau mit biß verdient hat,eine Frau die weiß was sie will,die für das Allgemeinwohl jeden Bürgers steht,der Naturschutz und Tierschutz am Herzen liegen genau wie jedem jetzigen in Amt stehenden der sich für Angler einsetzt.


Ich bin dafür das wir diese Frau als Chef der ganzen Truppe  wählen,man kennt sich ja schon von der Grünen Woche und anderen 4-6-8 Augen gesprächen.

http://www.renate-kuenast.de/

Danach brauchen wir uns auch nie mehr untereinander streiten,weil dann endlich klare Regeln herrschen



|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



ivo schrieb:


> Die gute Frau wird wohl nur als Aushängeschild dienen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die wahre Macht bei den 4 Vizepräsidenten liegen wird.


Genau so haben die sich das gedacht!



GridtII schrieb:


> ..Ich bin seit drei Jahren Vorsitzender in einem Bremer Angelverein mit 105 Mitgliedern und bei uns ist alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich per Gesetzt verboten ist.
> Mir wird aber so langsam klar, dass sich eben an dieser Gesetzeslage recht schnell etwas zum Negativen ändern kann, wenn man nicht aktiv dagegen steuert.
> Nur glaube ich nicht, dass so etwas von außen zu machen ist. Das geht nur, wenn man aktiv in den Vereinen und Verbänden mitmischt. Auch wenn es schwer fällt. Letztlich müssen demokratische Abstimmungen gewonnen werden, um neue Wege beschreiten zu können...



Ich denke mal, vor allem mangelt es an Leuten wie Dir, die zum einen genügend Weitblick haben, zu bemerken, dass die bevorstehenden Veränderungen nix Gutes für die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland verheißen und zum anderen als Vorsitzende eines Vereins einen gewissen Einfluss darauf nehmen können, dass nicht immer alles einstimmig abgenickt, sondern kontrovers und kritisch diskutiert wird.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



GridtII schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge diese Diskussion um DAV, VDSF und DAFV jetzt schon einige Zeit. Allerdings nicht ständig, weil man als "Nicht Insider" das alles nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann (und auch nicht will).
> Ich bin seit drei Jahren Vorsitzender in einem Bremer Angelverein mit 105 Mitgliedern und bei uns ist alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich per Gesetzt verboten ist.
> ...



Ich sag mal so.
Ab einer gewissen Höhe muss man keine Ahnung vom "Fach" haben.
In solchen Positionen geht es um viel mehr. Man muss den Leuten das Produkt verkaufen und das Experten-Team führen können 
 Im richtigen Moment die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen.
Das eigentliche Geschäft führen andere.
Deswegen wird man aber noch lange nicht zum Hampelmann.


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so.
> Ab einer gewissen Höhe muss man keine Ahnung vom "Fach" haben.
> In solchen Positionen geht es um viel mehr. Man muss den Leuten das Produkt verkaufen und das Experten-Team führen können
> Im richtigen Moment die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen.
> ...



das ist genau der fehler, der eben heutzutage oft gemacht wird.
wenn ich keine ahnung habe, können mir die andern sonstwas erzählen.
wie soll ich dann entscheiden was richtig und was nicht richtig ist.
oder anders herum, warum hab ich dann den posten, wenn sowieso andere entscheiden. 

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist genau der fehler, der eben heutzutage oft gemacht wird.
> wenn ich keine ahnung habe, können mir die andern sonstwas erzählen.
> wie soll ich dann entscheiden was richtig und was nicht richtig ist.
> oder anders herum, warum hab ich dann den posten, wenn sowieso andere entscheiden.
> ...




Nö, so arbeiten fast alle grösseren Betriebe bis zu den Grosskonzernen ala Siemens, Henkel, RWE, Bilfinger Berger etc..
Funktioniert bis auf wenige Ausnahmen hervorragend.


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nö, so arbeiten fast alle grösseren Betriebe bis zu den Grosskonzernen ala Siemens, Henkel, RWE, Bilfinger Berger etc..
> Funktioniert bis auf wenige Ausnahmen hervorragend.



für wen ? für die da oben oder für die kleinen ?

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Wie "hervorragend" das funktioniert, kann man ja im Bankensektor sehr gut sehen, und wenn's nicht funktioniert, findet sich schon die Kuh zum Melken, nicht wahr.:m

Mag zwar sein, dass ein Chemievorstand Betriebswirt ist und kein Chemiker, aber der hat wenigstens Ahnung von Führung und Betriebswirtschaft.
In den meisten Verbänden (und beileibe nicht nur bei uns Anglern) sitzen auf den Führungspositionen so manche absolute Tiefflieger, die es im richtigen Berufsleben zu nix gebracht haben oder aber dringend irgendwo geparkt werden mussten, damit sie woanders nix kaputt machen.

Die großen Industriekonzerne hatten früher für sowas ganz spezielle Stellen, liebevoll "Elefantenfriedhof" genannt. Seit der ersten Krise Mitte der 80er sind die weggefallen, und seitdem schiebt man unfähige und alterssture Führungskräfte über seine aufgebauten Seilschaften in die Politik oder irgendwelche für unwichtig gehaltene Verbände ab, wo es genügend zahlungswillige Menschen gibt, die deren Lebensunterhalt sichern |rolleyes

Wird übrigens auch gerne in Kommunal- und Landesbehörden gemacht, wenn gerade mal die führende Partei abgelöst wurde...


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



> für wen ? für die da oben oder für die kleinen ?
> 
> antonio


 
So schauts aus.

Meiner Meinung sollte man schon in die Führungsebene Leute setzen, die von der Materie, die sie Vertreten auch Ahnung haben.

Die Organe - je höher sie angesiedelt sind - müssen das Know How haben sich selbst zu kontrollieren und zu hinterfragen. Jmd der die Materie nicht kennt, und nur das nach aussen lässt - was ihm seine "Kollegen vom Fach" von innen empfehlen kann gefährlich werden.


----------



## Badra (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

*Satzung​des Landessportfischerverbandes
Schleswig-Holstein​e.V. - Auszug

*§ 5 Mitgliedschaft

5. Die Ehrenmitgliedschaft kann durch Beschluß des Landesverbandsausschusses
Personen verliehen werden, die sich
um den Landesverband oder *die Fischerei* besonders verdient
gemacht haben. Für Ehrenmitglieder besteht keine
Beitragspflicht. Sie haben auf der Hauptversammlung Sitz und​Rederecht, jedoch kein Stimmrecht.

Die gute Frau ist Ehrenmitglied in SH und dafür mag es aus der Sicht des Verbandes  gute Gründe geben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Thomas die damalige Begründung schon kennt oder in Kürze in Erfahrung gebracht hat und dann hier darüber berichten wird.

Wichtig für den küntigen Präsidenten/in wird die Frage sein welche Aufgaben er zu erfüllen hat. Ist er dazu in der Lage.

Da ihr der Meinung seid, dass wäre eine falsche Lösung wäre es doch angebracht Alternativen aufzuzeigen. Horst Hrubesch fällt aus weil er Mitglied des DAV ist, Kachelmann angelt nicht und Dieter Bohlen will sich vermutlich nur bereichern. Was wäre also eine gute Wahl? Ich habe von Thomas ernst gemeint noch keinen Namen gehört den er ins Feld führen könnte oder uns weiterbringt.

Bei Thomas bin ich besonders enttäuscht. Aus seinen vielen Beiträgen ist für mich folgendes rauszuhören.

Viele Jahre kämpft er schon als einsamer Ritter gegen alle Widrigkeiten an. Niemand glaubt ihm, niemand hört ihm zu, alle sind gegen ihn und jetzt wo sich eine Fangemeinde um ihn bildet wo Angler ihn bitten doch mit seinem Erfahrungsschatz zu helfen damit alles besser wird, jetzt sagt er nein ich will ja nichts verbessern das können andere machen, will keine Veränderungen die persönliches Engagement verlangen das können andere machen, ich will mich nicht dafür einsetzen, dass z. B. beim Kraftswerkbau auch der Schutz der Fische beachtet werden das können andere machen, mich interessieren die Auswirkungen der Elbvertiefung nicht ich bin doch kein Bewirtschafter, nicht einer von den Betonköpfen die nur ihre Pfründe sichern wollen,  
*ich will nur weiter meckern dürfen*. 

Es wie mit den vielen, die nur angeln wollen.

Gern habe ich dieses Thema als solches angeschoben und fühle mich von Thomas und Co in ihren Beiträgen dennoch gelinde gesagt veralbert.


Alles ist schlecht, alle sollen weg, Alternative ?
Neue Präsidentin (bisher nur Vorschlag) Fehlbesetzung weil Ehrenmitglied in SH, Alternative ?
Auch leute der 2. und 3.Reihe sind aus Eurer Sicht nicht geeignet, Alternative?
Satzung DAFV geht nicht weil nicht die gewünschten Grundsätze des Angelns festgeschrieben werden. Gehört das aber in eine solche? Auf der Seite Vereinsrecht findet man ein Muster
Ist am Ende etwa der Hamburger dran schuld, der jetz für die Finanzen im VDSF verantwortlich zeichnet?
Ich finde es schlimm, was in den letzten Beiträgen teilweise zu lesen ist. Nichts ist wirklich zielführend. 

Ggf. wird ja Thomas beim bevorstehenden Interview (wann war das nochmal, naja wird sicher ungekürzt hier veröffentlicht) darauf angesprochen und dann kann er ja gleich mal Klatext reden. Wie mir Thomas sagte, möchte er unter anderem die Frage stellen ob Frau Happach - Kasan selber angelt nun Wolfgang Niersbach (Präsident des DFB) hat auch nie aktiv Fussball gespielt.

Thomas führst Du das Gespräch eigentlich selber?


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



antonio schrieb:


> für wen ? für die da oben oder für die kleinen ?
> 
> antonio



Für beide Seiten.
Komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit so einem Sozi- Mist.


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

das hat nix mit sozimist zu tun.
wenn ich als chef 0-ahnung habe, machen die mit mir was sie wollen bzw ich bin denen ausgeliefert.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie "hervorragend" das funktioniert, kann man ja im Bankensektor sehr gut sehen, und wenn's nicht funktioniert, findet sich schon die Kuh zum Melken, nicht wahr.:m
> 
> Mag zwar sein, dass ein Chemievorstand Betriebswirt ist und kein Chemiker, aber der hat wenigstens Ahnung von Führung und Betriebswirtschaft.
> In den meisten Verbänden (und beileibe nicht nur bei uns Anglern) sitzen auf den Führungspositionen so manche absolute Tiefflieger, die es im richtigen Berufsleben zu nix gebracht haben oder aber dringend irgendwo geparkt werden mussten, damit sie woanders nix kaputt machen.
> ...




(Das ist Stammtischniveau Honeyball.)

Kommt davon wenn Gross und Klein ihre Schulden nicht bezahlen.

(Hast Du bereits persönlich für die Bankenkrise gezahlt?)

Die gemelkte Kuh rettet dadurch ihren Job und Geldvermögen/ Spareinlagen.

Auch ein Verband kann es sich nicht leisten einen "unqualifizierten Angler" (trotz Fischereiprüfung) an die Spitze zu stellen.
Für solch ein Amt bedarf es mehr als Fischkunde.


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

@ Badra

Nun, wer kennt schon eine zuverlässige und unabhängige Personen. Ich für meinen Teil würde einen jüngeren und vor allem unbadarften Kanditaten vorziehen. Der das ganze dann in Vollzeit erledigt. Vor allem sollte er derzeit kein Amt ausüben, das über einen Verein hinaus geht. So bekommt man mal etwas frisches rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Sharpo schrieb:


> (Das ist Stammtischniveau Honeyball.)
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt....(siehe zwei Posts drüber)
> 
> ...



Was braucht es denn deiner Ansicht nach und warum?

|wavey:


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Übrigens weiß ich jetzt auch wozu der VDSF dient: günstige Autos für Mitglieder. Ich hab ja schon immer gewusst, dass ist nen Automobilverband.:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |wavey:



Schlag den Duden (aktuelle Version bitte) auf.
Wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast...früher.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

So mancher Stammtisch hat weitaus mehr Niveau als das verzweifelte Schöngerede und die unsagbar lächerlichen Versuche, Führungsinkompetenz als schicksalhafte oder unvermeidbare Ereignisse zu verharmlosen.
Auch wenn Du es nicht so siehst, stinkt dieser Fisch nunmal vom Kopf her.

Statt mich so blöd von der Seite anzumachen, solltest Du vielleicht konstruktiv argumentieren, wenn Dir das möglich ist und Du so überzeugt bist! #d#d#d

Und abgesehen davon geht Dich meine persönliche Betroffenheit nun rein garnix an, also kannste Dir Deine freche Frage gerne klemmen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schlag den Duden (aktuelle Version bitte) auf.
> Wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast...früher.




Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass früher alles besser(und richtig) war.|supergri

Was ist hiermit?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch ein Verband kann es sich nicht leisten einen "unqualifizierten Angler" (trotz Fischereiprüfung) an die Spitze zu stellen.
> Für solch ein Amt bedarf es mehr als Fischkunde.


 
*Was braucht es denn deiner Ansicht nach und warum?*


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Gute Frage P. T..

Sicherlich wäre eine Person mit zusätzlich anglerischen Fachkentnissen nicht verkehrt.
(Wissen ist nie verkehrt.  |supergri)

Offensichtlich besteht aber auf diesem Gebiet ein Fachkräftemangel.

Weswegen nun gerade die Dame der FDP für dieses Amt geeignet sein soll, ist mir nicht bekannt und nicht unbedingt verständlich. 
Hier scheint aber der kurze Weg zur Politik ein Argument zu sein.


Womöglich hat man einen "neutralen" Dummen gesucht und gefunden.
Politiker aus Grüne, SPD und Linke fallen auf Grund ihrer "extremen" Naturliebe wohl aus.


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Politiker aus Grüne, SPD und Linke fallen auf Grund ihrer "extremen" Naturliebe wohl aus.


 

Hääää ich denke der Deutsche Angler steht für Naturschutz,für Tierschutzgerechtes Angeln....usw usw.

Warum sollte dann ein "Bruder" hier die Grünen......etc. der ähnlich denkt wie jeder Deutsche Angler denken sollte fehl am Platz sein,oder hab ich seit mitte der 80er was verpasst.


|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Die Naturschützer(und Angler), die ich kenne wollen die Natur *für* den Menschen schützen.
Die Grünen, Linke, PETrA usw. wollen die Natur *vor *dem Menschen schützen.

Ein kleiner aber entscheidender Unterschied!

Ersteres hat meine Zustimmung. Letzteres nicht!
Immer wenn negiert wird, dass der Mensch ebenso zur Natur gehört wie alles Andere und ausgesperrt werden soll, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Naturschützer(und Angler), die ich kenne wollen die Natur *für* den Menschen schützen.
> Die Grünen, Linke, PETrA usw. wollen die Natur *vor *dem Menschen schützen.
> 
> Ein kleiner aber entscheidender Unterschied!


 

Also auf Deutsch die ersten machen es hintenrum mit Stk.für Stk Verboten...etc..

Und die zweiten sagen es gleich direkt.

Dann nehm ich die zweiten die sind dann wenigstens Ehrlich.

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



gründler schrieb:


> Also auf Deutsch die ersten machen es hintenrum mit Stk.für Stk Verboten...etc..
> 
> Und die zweiten sagen es gleich direkt.
> 
> ...



Ähhhmmm.....nö!:m

Man kann mit der Natur schonend umgehen und sie trotzdem nutzen(ohne die Menschen auszusperren).

Also nehme ich lieber die, die das wollen.

PS: Seit wann bist du denn PETrA-Fan?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Badra schrieb:


> Viele Jahre kämpft er schon als einsamer Ritter gegen alle Widrigkeiten an. Niemand glaubt ihm, niemand hört ihm zu, alle sind gegen ihn und jetzt wo sich eine Fangemeinde um ihn bildet wo Angler ihn bitten doch mit seinem Erfahrungsschatz zu helfen damit alles besser wird, jetzt sagt er nein ich will ja nichts verbessern das können andere machen, will keine Veränderungen die persönliches Engagement verlangen das können andere machen, ich will mich nicht dafür einsetzen, dass z. B. beim Kraftswerkbau auch der Schutz der Fische beachtet werden das können andere machen, mich interessieren die Auswirkungen der Elbvertiefung nicht ich bin doch kein Bewirtschafter, nicht einer von den Betonköpfen die nur ihre Pfründe sichern wollen,
> *ich will nur weiter meckern dürfen*.
> 
> Es wie mit den vielen, die nur angeln wollen.
> ...



Du verkennst die Situation.

Glaubst Du denn, dass Thomas, Honeyball oder ich hier versuchen auf die Funktionäre Einfluss zu nehmen?

Das geht den meisten doch in ihrer grenzenlosen Ignoranz völlig am Hintern vorbei, bestenfalls ärgern sie sich ein wenig darüber.

Nochmal. Eine Veränderung ist von innen heraus nicht zu bewerkstelligen. Weder von einer Frau Hapach-Kasan, von Thomas oder von sonstwem.

Das kann nur von außen, also von der Basis aus, kommen.

Und solange sich irgendwas um die 90 % aller Angler einen Scheixxdreck für die Angelpolitik interessieren, wird von außen nix passieren. Und so lange kann man sich in einem Amt nur völlig wirkungslos verschleißen, will man nicht mit den Wölfen heulen. 

Und so sehe ich Thomas hier im AB mit Stimmungsmache und Aufklärung als wesentlich wichtiger an, als auf irgendeinem Posten, den die Mehrheit der Angler gar nicht wahrnimmt. 

Ob´s am Ende was nutzt, bleibt offen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



gründler schrieb:


> Also auf Deutsch die ersten machen es hintenrum mit Stk.für Stk Verboten...etc..
> 
> Und die zweiten sagen es gleich direkt.
> 
> ...



Vom Naturschutz profitieren auch wir Angler.
Ich sitze lieber in einer grünen Natur und an einen "sauberen" Fluss statt an einer Kloake.
Sehe auch gerne die Quappe in der Lippe, den Lachs im Rhein etc. schwimmen.
Ärgerlich wird es nur wenn man uns 80% der möglichen Angelstrecken aus Naturschutzgründen sperrt.


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ähhhmmm.....nö!:m
> 
> Man kann mit der Natur schonend umgehen und sie trotzdem nutzen(ohne die Menschen auszusperren).
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab dich schon verstanden,und ich weiß auch was du damit meinst,aber angesichts unseres Ansehens in Deutschland (Angler) und was die letzten 30 Jahre passiert ist,glaub ich weder A noch B noch C.


Und Petrrra fan = lassen wir das,das wollt ihr nicht hören wie ich mittlerweile über das Angeln in De.denke.

|wavey:


----------



## ohneLizenz (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

moin
==> das niveau hier unterbietet jeden noch so schlechten verband
==> und schadet den anglern
==> da muss man sich ja schaemen was da von sich gegeben wird 
als angler 


ich haette nach so langer zeit hier nicht wieder lesen sollen - nicht mal das erste aktuelle thema und schon graust es einen


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> ich haette nach so langer zeit hier nicht wieder lesen sollen - ......




Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.:m
Schreiben hättste auch nicht sollen und hast es trotzdem gemacht.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.:m
> *Schreiben hättste auch nicht sollen und hast es trotzdem gemacht.....*


 

Ja, hätte er sich und uns ersparen sollen. :m


----------



## ohneLizenz (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.:m
> Schreiben hättste auch nicht sollen und hast es trotzdem gemacht.....



==> richtig aber
wenigstens ein angler sollte der aussenwelt zeigen dass nicht alle so ticken:

vergleiche mit menschenverachtenden verbotenen parteien !!
diskriminierung von naturschuetzern !!
usw

peinlich peinlich beschaehmend


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> diskriminierung von naturschuetzern !!




Nananana.... wer wird denn gleich die Menschenrechts-Moralkeule auspacken wegen etwas Kritik?

Lass es ruhig zu im Geist, dass es auch Leben abseits des Mainstream gibt!


----------



## ohneLizenz (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nananana.... wer wird denn gleich die Menschenrechts-Moralkeule auspacken wegen etwas Kritik?
> 
> Lass es ruhig zu im Geist, dass es auch Leben abseits des Mainstream gibt!



=> die parteienvergleiche haben zunaechst die menschenrechtskeule ausgepackt
der rest fuegt sich

=> tja diesen mainstream gibt es aber 
diese koepfe braucht das land nicht


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> diskriminierung von naturschuetzern !!
> peinlich peinlich beschaehmend


 


Ich diskriminiere nicht ich meine das ernst,warum nicht jemand von den "Grünen/Nabu..etc." Präsi.werden lassen.

Wir arbeiten doch jetzt schon Bundesweit mehr oder weniger Hand in Hand mit Nabu...und co.

Dann kann man auch jemand nehmen der sich damit auskennt.

|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich diskriminiere nicht ich meine das ernst,warum nicht jemand von den "Grünen/Nabu..etc." Präsi.werden lassen.
> 
> Wir arbeiten doch jetzt schon Bundesweit mehr oder weniger Hand in Hand mit Nabu...und co.
> 
> ...


 
#r#r|good:|good:


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> => tja diesen mainstream gibt es aber
> *diese koepfe braucht das land nicht*



Dir fehlt die Toleranz, die du forderst.

Keine Querdenker = keine Bewegung.


----------



## GridtII (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Scheinbar ufert die Diskussion hier jetzt aus. Wir sollten mal versuchen zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
Ich glaube, dass es ohne Zweifel ist, dass wir einen Verband brauchen, der sich um die Belange der Angler kümmert.
Dabei geht es sicher um große Probleme wie der Bau von Wasserkraftwerken usw. 
Aber es geht auch um Dinge wie: Verbot von Setzkeschern (da gibt es soviel ich weiß Lösungsansätze, oder Gemeinschaftsfischen (geht z. B. in Bremen), oder das sogenannte Abknüppelgebot (der größte Schwachsinn aller Zeiten), oder Nachtangelverbot (noch so'n Unsinn) usw.
Wie soll jemand, der noch nie geangelt hat sich mit diesen Problemen identivizieren? Ich glaube nicht, dass das geht.
Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass wir etwas ändern können in einem wie auch immer genannten Verband, wenn nur von "außen" kritisiert und diskutiert wird. Änderungen gehen nur, wenn sich möglichst viele engagieren und dann bei Versammlungen dafür sorgen, dass die richtigen Beschlüsse gefasst werden.
Wie gesagt, das ist ein schwieriger Weg, aber anders geht es nach meiner Erfahrung nicht.
Damit wären wir wieder bei der Frage: Wer soll es machen?
Thomas wäre schon mal ein Anfang!

Im Übrigen weiß ich immer noch nicht, was die Frau Dr. als Verbandspräsidenten qualifiziert.
Haltet durch
GridtII


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



GridtII schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass wir etwas ändern können in einem wie auch immer genannten Verband, wenn nur von "außen" kritisiert und diskutiert wird. Änderungen gehen nur, wenn sich möglichst viele engagieren und dann bei Versammlungen dafür sorgen, dass die richtigen Beschlüsse gefasst werden.
> 
> Das *ist* die Einwirkung von außen. Angefangen bei den Anglern, die auf Ihren Vereinsversammlungen die Vereinsvorstände mit einem klar definierten Auftrag zu den Verbandsversammlungen schicken und selbige zum Teufel jagen, wenn sie Ihren Aufträgen nicht nachkommen.
> 
> Im Übrigen weiß ich immer noch nicht, was die Frau Dr. als Verbandspräsidenten qualifiziert.



Die Frau Dr. wird dadurch qualifiziert, dass sie sich darauf einlässt.


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Umfrageergebniss bis jetzt 40!!!Stimmen.
Tja, so schlecht scheint der VDSF ja garnicht zu sein.Nachdem in 20Jahren!!! bei all der Mikulin-DAV Propaganda NICHTS rauskam...sind Veränderungen im Westen ja gar nicht gewollt?

Ist also garnicht so schlimm bei euch?

Sorry,Thomas...aber für mich hört sich alles nur noch an wie: billiges Gequatsche!

Die Chance war da...mittlerweile über 20 Jahre!Schade...


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Sporray,die Verknüpfung verstehe ich nicht..

Warum soll jemand abstimmen, wen 2 Punkte zuerst erfüllt sein müssten, die niemals kommen werden, um dieser Abstimmuing Sinn zu verleihen:

1.:
Müssten die Verbände auf einen solchen Vorschlag eingehen, was niemals passieren wird.

2.:
Müsste ich bereit sein, den jetzigen VDSF/DAFV zu unterstützen, was genausowenig passieren wird...

Wieso sollten da also Massen abstimmen??

Und ich persönlich denke schon, dass viele im Westen Veränderungen wollen und nur nach über 40 Jahren VDSF jede Hoffnung auf etwas positiv erreichbares über den VDSF/DAFV aufgegeben haben.

Warten wir in Ruhe ab, wies bei euch im Osten wird, wenn ihr dann auch Teil des VDSF/DAFV seid und damit dessen Grundsätze übernommen habt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Umfrageergebniss bis jetzt 40!!!Stimmen.
> Tja, so schlecht scheint der VDSF ja garnicht zu sein.Nachdem in 20Jahren!!! bei all der Mikulin-DAV Propaganda NICHTS rauskam...sind Veränderungen im Westen ja gar nicht gewollt?
> 
> Ist also garnicht so schlimm bei euch?
> ...




Bemerkenswert !

Man wirft den Anglern in den VDSF-verseuchten Ländern vor, in den letzten 20 Jahren nichts gegen diesen unseligen Verband unternommen zu haben. *Vollkommen zu Recht!*

Gleichzeitig schaut man nicht nur tatenlos zu, wie der Krake VDSF seine Arme nun auch in die neuen Bundesländer streckt, sondern beklatscht das auch noch. 

Wie schnell doch eine mutige Gesellschaft, die sich erfolgreich gegen die Geißel der Diktatur aufgelehnt hat um dann von gewissenlosen Geschäftemachern ausgebeutet zu werden, in eine ähnliche Horde von Schafen wandelt, die sich im "Westen" seit Jahrzehnten das Fell scheren lässt.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Tja, Ralf, damals haben wir im Westen alle gedacht, wir könnten von denen lernen, die mutig und allen möglichen Repressalien zum Trotz sich jeden Montag versammelt und "Wir sind das Volk!" gerufen haben.

Einmal mehr beeindruckt mich die Weisheit und Vorahnung von George Orwell, diesmal bezogen auf seinen Schlusssatz in "Animal Farm":


> The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which.


----------



## ksmichel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ad 1) ist die Umfrage ja schon mal falsch. Thomas heißt nicht Fink*en*beiner.|rolleyes 

Ad 2) will Thomas nicht. 

Ad 3) sieht sich Thomas aus dem richtigen Gründen nicht als passenden Kandidaten: 
Als Journalist und auch schon mal in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tätiger schätze ich Thomas und co. eher als "aus eigener Befindlichkeit Engagierte" ein. DAS darf aber ein Öffentlichkeitsarbeitern nicht sein - so einer muss offen sein,  alle Positionen in einem Streit kennen und als denkbar nachvollziehen können. 

*Eine kleine Aufgabenbeschreibung für den Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, die nicht umsonst Public Relations heißt:* 
Der Öffentlichkeitsmensch muss gedanklich flexibel sein. Wenn man beispielsweise gegen das Nachtangelverbot ist, dann muss sich der ÖA gedanklich auf die Gegenseite stellen und alle Gründe vertreten können, die* für* ein solches Verbot sprechen, damit man sich in der eigenen Argumentation überzeugend *dagegen* aussprechen kann - so, dass NEUTRALE überzeugt werden (die anderen sind es eh schon, die brauchen keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeitsberegnung).

Der Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter muss nach INNEN in den Verband hinein quasi die Gegenrolle übernehmen. Er muss den Entscheidungsträgern die Meinung(en) aus der Verbands- und Vereinsöffentlichkeit ungeschminkt vortragen - damit die Jungs nicht die Bodenhaftung verlieren. Das ist mindestens genauso wichtig. Das bliebe aber erfolglos, wenn die Erkenntnisse nicht verwertet werden. 

Unangenehm kann es für den ÖA werden, wenn er Positionen vertreten muss, die er selbst nicht teilt. Das kennt auch jeder Pressesprecher. Entweder lächelt er das professionell weg oder er gibt sein Amt auf, wird womöglich selbst zum Handelnden, kandidiert vielleicht für ein Amt im Vorstand. Aber dazu: siehe 2. Punkt.​
In Summe: 
Sich einen Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter zu wünschen, ist ein gutes Zeichen, dafür Dank an den TE. Thomas will nicht - richtig. Das Anglerboard selbst ist in Bezug auf Anglerpolitik in seiner Außenwirkung wäre einseitig, wenn man davon ausgehen könnte, dass es eine Verbandsöffentlichkeit gäbe. So drängt sich zunächst der Eindruck auf, es handele sich hier um die Bauchschmerzen von 90 Prozent der Angler, während in Wirklichkeit nur eine Handvoll Mitwirker der Anglerboard-"Redaktion" sich die Bälle zuspielen. Ich unterstelle dabei ausdrücklich keine Böswilligkeit, denn auch in deren Beiträgen wird ja immer wieder bedauert, wie schade es ist, dass den meisten das Verbands-Thema und die Angelpolitik schlicht egal sind. 

Daher ist es gut, dass Thomas und co. aktiv sind - und es ist auch gut, dass andere von außen Gegenpositionen beisteuern. Gut und richtig fürs Anglerboard! Ich finde es nur schade, dass sich die Diskussionen hier nach kürzester Zeit nur noch im Kreis drehen oder in gegenseitigen Beleidigungen gipfeln - wäre sicher anders, wenn man an einem Tisch säße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



> Ad 2) will Thomas nicht.
> 
> Ad 3) sieht sich Thomas aus dem richtigen Gründen nicht als passenden Kandidaten:
> Als Journalist und auch schon mal in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tätiger schätze ich Thomas und co. eher als "aus eigener Befindlichkeit Engagierte" ein. DAS darf aber ein Öffentlichkeitsarbeitern nicht sein - so einer muss offen sein, alle Positionen in einem Streit kennen und als denkbar nachvollziehen können.


Danke, gut erkannt!


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum soll jemand abstimmen,



man sollte erstmal abstimmen...um überhaupt zu bekunden, auf welcher Seite man eigentlich steht.

möchte denn der große Teil der VDSF Mitglieder überhaupt Verhältnisse...wie sie ,,noch,,im Osten bestehen?

Ich glaube mittlerweile,nein!

Und das meine ich mit Gequatsche.So wie ihr drei euch gleich wieder ins Zeug legt...scheint es eben nicht die Meinung der großen VDSF Masse zu sein.

So könnt ihr getrost auf Vergleiche wie: ,,wir sind das Volk,, verzichten.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Es passt vielleicht nicht so ganz hier rein, aber immer wieder lese ich, dass es in 20 Jahren niemanden im Westen interessiert hatte.

Bis vor dem Zeitpunkt als ich in meinem ASV im Vorstand tätig war, wusste ich nicht mal welcher Verband zuständig ist - geschweige denn was er macht und für was ich die Abgabe entrichte.

Ich denke so geht es im Westen immernoch einem Großteil der Angler, die in Vereinen sind (was im Westen aufgrund der Gewässersituation eigentlich standart ist). Die Informationskette reisst irgendwo ab und der Otto Normal Angler bekommt ja gar nix mit. Leider sind die meisten Angler in D eher im gesetzten Alter, Vollberufstätig und sind froh alle 14 Tage mal am Wochenende ans Wasser zu kommen.

(nein das weiss ich nicht - so schätze ich aber einfach mal die Mehrzahl der Angler ein).

Erst durch das AB und Thomas bin ich eig. auf das Verhalten der Dachverbände gestoßen.

ich bin auch für einen neuen Verband mit neuen Köpfen. Aber wer solls richten? Ich schwanke da immer zw. "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt (pos. gesehn)" und negativ gesehn " schlimmer gehts immer!"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



			
				Koalabaer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum soll jemand abstimmen,
> ...


Hier abstimmen ist sinnlos, siehe das Posting von ksmichel...

Natürlich ist das nicht die Meinung der großen VDSF-"Masse", sonst hätte sich da schon lange ein anderer anglerfreundlicher Kurs durchgesetzt - nur ist die "Masse" eben nicht so übermäßg groß.

Im Unterschied zu den Verbänden, die ja schon satzungsgemäß nur für ihre zahlenden Mitglieder da sind (also im Landesverband die Vereine, im Bundesverband die Landesverbände, Angler nur mittelbar, nicht unmittelbar..), ist das Anglerboard eine Plattorm für alle ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierten Menschen.

Organisiert nach Angaben beider Verbände sin inzwischen nur noch knapp über 800.000, waren direkt nach der Wende mal über 1,1 Mio - vielsagend genug..

Gerade im VDSF sind viele Angler in mehreren Vereinen organisiert, viele auch in einem DAV und einem/mehreren VDSF-Vereinen.

So dass real wohl weit weniger als 500.000 Sport- und Angelfischer in den Verbänden mittelbar über die Vereine organisiert sind.

Da kann man angesichts eines Organsiationsgrades von weniger als 10%  dann ja nicht unbedingt von "Masse" sprechen...

Auch da verstehe ich den DAV nicht, dass er nicht auf eine andere Zählweise bestand bei den Mitgliedern - da wäre dann der Unterschied nicht so groß wie heute und der DAV  auch zahlenmäßig durchsetzungsfähiger in einem zu befürchternden gemeinsamen Verband.

Da im DAV wesentlich weniger Doppel/Mehrfachmitglieschaften zu verzeichnen sind, da diese über die Pools auch so günstig an Karten für weitere Gewässer kommen, während man im VDSF eben für jede Pfütze in einem anderen Verein sein muss..

Davon ab, was solls?

Am Wochenende war ja Verbandsausschuss im DAV, um endgültig den bedingungslosen Übertritt in den VDSF durchzuboxen...

*Kriegt doch jeder was er will in den Verbänden:
Bundesweiten VDSF ohne störende Angler(verbände).................*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bis vor dem Zeitpunkt als ich in meinem ASV im Vorstand tätig war, wusste ich nicht mal welcher Verband zuständig ist - geschweige denn was er macht und für was ich die Abgabe entrichte.
> 
> .


 
Ich finde das immer komisch.... In vielen Satzungen steht drin, in welchem Verband man ist, die liest aber scheinbar keiner beim Eintritt...#d

Jeder bekommt einen Pass ausgehändigt, wo drin steht, von welchem Verband dieser ist, scheinbar hat sich den auch noch nie einer angeschaut, obwohl jeder jedes Jahr die Verbandsjahresmarke anleckt und persönlich einklebt....Da steht risig groß VDSF drauf....

Wissen diejenigen, die nichts wissen eigentlich wozu der Personalausweis, der Führerschein oder der Reisepass da sind?????#c

Ich kann doch nicht etliche Dokumente mit mir rumtragen und nicht wissen, was das eigentlich ist.....;+


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



> Ich finde das immer komisch.... In vielen Satzungen steht drin, in welchem Verband man ist, die liest aber scheinbar keiner beim Eintritt...#d


 
Ok falsch ausgedrückt -  ich wusste in welchem Verband ich bin - aber nicht was der überhaupt macht. Ich spiele da eher auf die Informationspolitik der Vereine an. Wobei ich im Nachhinein gemerkt hatte, dass der Verband setzt am besten so wenig Infos wie möglich weiter gibt. Wenn dann noch 80% davon versickert kommt beim gemeinen Angler gar nichts mehr an.


----------



## antonio (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

dorschgreifer das hatten wir schon, es mag in vielen vereinen, die du kennst so sein.
dies ist aber nicht repräsentativ.
ich behaupte in den allermeisten vereinen ist es nicht so.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zu den Verbänden, die ja schon satzungsgemäß nur für ihre zahlenden Mitglieder da sind (also im Landesverband die Vereine, im Bundesverband die Landesverbände, Angler nur mittelbar, nicht unmittelbar..), ist das Anglerboard eine Plattorm für alle ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierten Menschen.


 
Dann soltet ihr aber auch alle Angler gleichberechtigt behandeln und keinen Unterschied zwischen organisierten und nicht organisierten Anglern machen.

Momentan stellt ihr Euch so da, als wenn ihr nur für die unorganisierten Angler da seid und die organisierten taugen alle nichts, obwohl die auch Angelinteressiert sind. Also schließt ihr momentan ca. 500.000 - 800.000 Angler aus.

Die Abstimmung finde ich auch sinnlos, weil Du schon immer gesagt hast, dass du kein Interesse an ehrenamtlicher Arbeit in Vereinen oder Verbänden hast, sondern nur als Redakteuer aktiv sein willst.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



antonio schrieb:


> dorschgreifer das hatten wir schon, es mag in vielen vereinen, die du kennst so sein.
> dies ist aber nicht repräsentativ.
> ich behaupte in den allermeisten vereinen ist es nicht so.
> 
> antonio


 
Den Pass hat aber jedes Mitglied, ohne Wenn und Aber, somit weiß auch jeder, wo er hingehört.


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Erst durch das AB und Thomas bin ich eig. auf das Verhalten der Dachverbände gestoßen.



und mittlerweile sollte auch der letzte hier mitbekommen haben...das es wohl kaum einen größeren Kritiker als unseren Thomas gibt.

Und dann seh ich mir die Balken da oben an. #c

Man sieht aber noch viel mehr...es interessiert fast niemanden.
So wie wahrscheinlich die wenigsten überhaupt in Politik und Verbände reinklicken.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie schnell doch eine mutige Gesellschaft, die sich erfolgreich gegen die Geißel der Diktatur aufgelehnt hat um dann von gewissenlosen Geschäftemachern ausgebeutet zu werden, in eine ähnliche Horde von Schafen wandelt, die sich im "Westen" seit Jahrzehnten das Fell scheren lässt.



Alttestamentarischer, Ralf: von den Lämmern, die zur Opferbank geführt werden!



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja, Ralf, damals haben wir im Westen alle gedacht, wir könnten von denen lernen, die mutig und allen möglichen Repressalien zum Trotz sich jeden Montag versammelt und "Wir sind das Volk!" gerufen haben.



Euch ist auch nichts zu blöde, oder? Da graust es ja den Hund mitsamt der Hütte.


In paar Jahren, wenn der Spuk vorbei ist, lade ich euch mal ein, und dann werden wir uns irgendwo an unserem Gewässerpool nachts im Naturschutzgebiet den Setzkescher füllen und am nächsten Morgen alles releasen und ein Steak essen gehen! Alles in Harmonie mit unserer fischereilichen Gesetzgebung

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan stellt ihr Euch so da, als wenn ihr nur für die unorganisierten Angler da seid und die organisierten taugen alle nichts, obwohl die auch Angelinteressiert sind. Also schließt ihr momentan ca. 500.000 - 800.000 Angler aus.



Die organisierten Angler sind nur insoweit das Problem, als dass sie in ihrer Mehrheit ihre anglerfeindlichen Vebrände und Verbandsfunktionäre nicht abwählen.

So dass also letztlich 250.000 plus x in Vereinen mittelbar organsierte Sport- und Angelfischer über die Verbände immer weitere sinnlose gesetzliche Restriktionen beim Gesetzgeber entweder nicht verhindern oder sogar aktiv durchsetzen und damit 4.750.000 Anglern an den Karren fahren.

Und das ist eben die Mehrheit bei den Organisierten, sonst wären die Verbände ja anders  und anglerfreundlicher aufgestellt.

Was ich da als Grundvoraussetzung für Verbandsabreit erwarte, ist ja bekannt:
Ich werde nur Organisationen mit für Angler positiven Inhalten unterstützen, an denen man die dann messen kann.

Und nicht für leere Versprechen von "vielleicht ändert sich was mit den gleichen Versagern in andern Positionen"

Die Chance hätte die Funktionärs- und Verbandsmischpoke über Jahrezehnte wahrnehmen können...

Haben sie nicht - verspielt....................


*Es gibt Grundsätze, für die man sich als Verband einsetzt - und wenn Gliederungen (in dem Fall Landesverbände) sich nicht hinter diesen Grundsätzen versammeln können oder wollen, können sie eben diesem Bundesverband nicht beitreten oder müssen rausgeworfen werden.*

Der wichtigste:
Angelgesetze sind so zu organisieren, dass sie sowohl dem Bewirtschafter wie dem Angler größtmögliche Freiheit lassen. Und dafür hat sich jeder Verband und jede Verbandsgliederung einzusetzen.

Beispiel:
Wenn Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten wird, können auch Vereine die froh wären um Nachtangler (wo Angler nachts draussen sind, sind weniger Schwarzangler unterwegs, die gehen dahin, wo sie nicht gestört werden), keine Nachtangler an ihr Wasser lassen.

Ohne gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot kann aber trotzdem jeder Verein, der das will, für seine Gewässer das Nachtangeln verbieten!!

*Also MUSS es Ziel JEDEN Verbandes und jeder Gliederung sein, in ALLEN Bundesländern das GESETZLICHE Nachtangelverbot zu verhindern oder, wo vorhanden, abzuschaffen. 

Und jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der das ablehnt ist für mich nicht diskutabel..

Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, Abknüppelgebot etc..*

Und wer diese einfachst zu verstehenden Grundsätze für mehr Freiheiten für Bewirtschafter und Angler als Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann und statt dessen weiter auf immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen setzt, ist für mich schlicht indiskutabel, nicht satisfaktionsfähig und wird immer von mir bekämpft werden..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ok falsch ausgedrückt - ich wusste in welchem Verband ich bin - aber nicht was der überhaupt macht. Ich spiele da eher auf die Informationspolitik der Vereine an. Wobei ich im Nachhinein gemerkt hatte, dass der Verband setzt am besten so wenig Infos wie möglich weiter gibt. Wenn dann noch 80% davon versickert kommt beim gemeinen Angler gar nichts mehr an.


 
OK, das ist schon besser und bei der Informationspolitik hapert es auch sehr oft bei den Vereinen und nicht nur beim Verband. Wusstest Du, dass regelmäßig eine Verbandszeitschrift an euren Verein geht, die jedes Mitglied lesen darf? bei uns liegen die für jeden zum freien Lesen in der Geschaftstelle aus und die Mitglieder wissen das alle. D kann man sich sogar kostenlos Seiten kopieren, die einen persönlich interessieren udn die man behalten möchte, für zu Hause.

Ein gewisses Informationsdefizit wird es immer geben, das hängt leider an den Vroständen, da gebe ich ich Thomas und Anhängern durchaus Recht. Aber ich garantiere auch, dass wenn Thomas und seine Anhänger ein Vorstand wären, auch dann würden nich alle Informationen immer überall und bei allen ankommen, weil das einfach von ehrenamtlichen Vorständen nicht leistbar ist und bei der Masse an Bürokratie mit Behörden und anderen Organisationen auch schnell einmal untergeht.

100% Informationen bekommt niemand hin, da braucht sich hier keiner etwas vorzumachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan stellt ihr Euch so da, als wenn ihr nur für die unorganisierten Angler da seid und die organisierten taugen alle nichts, obwohl die auch Angelinteressiert sind. Also schließt ihr momentan ca. 500.000 - 800.000 Angler aus.



Die organisierten Angler sind nur insoweit das Problem, als dass sie in ihrer Mehrheit ihre anglerfeindlichen Vebrände und Verbandsfunktionäre nicht abwählen.

So dass also letztlich 250.000 plus x in Vereinen mittelbar organsierte Sport- und Angelfischer über die Verbände immer weitere sinnlose gesetzliche Restriktionen beim Gesetzgeber entweder nicht verhindern oder sogar aktiv durchsetzen und damit 4.750.000 Anglern an den Karren fahren.

Und das ist eben die Mehrheit bei den Organisierten, sonst wären die Verbände ja anders  und anglerfreundlicher aufgestellt.

Was ich da als Grundvoraussetzung für Verbandsabreit erwarte, ist ja bekannt:
Ich werde nur Organisationen mit für Angler positiven Inhalten unterstützen, an denen man die dann messen kann.

Und nicht für leere Versprechen von "vielleicht ändert sich was mit den gleichen Versagern in andern Positionen"

Die Chance hätte die Funktionärs- und Verbandsmischpoke über Jahrezehnte wahrnehmen können...

Haben sie nicht - verspielt....................


*Es gibt Grundsätze, für die man sich als Verband einsetzt - und wenn Gliederungen (in dem Fall Landesverbände) sich nicht hinter diesen Grundsätzen versammeln können oder wollen, können sie eben diesem Bundesverband nicht beitreten oder müssen rausgeworfen werden.*

Der wichtigste:
Angelgesetze sind so zu organisieren, dass sie sowohl dem Bewirtschafter wie dem Angler größtmögliche Freiheit lassen. Und dafür hat sich jeder Verband und jede Verbandsgliederung einzusetzen.

Beispiel:
Wenn Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten wird, können auch Vereine die froh wären um Nachtangler (wo Angler nachts draussen sind, sind weniger Schwarzangler unterwegs, die gehen dahin, wo sie nicht gestört werden), keine Nachtangler an ihr Wasser lassen.

Ohne gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot kann aber trotzdem jeder Verein, der das will, für seine Gewässer das Nachtangeln verbieten!!

*Also MUSS es Ziel JEDEN Verbandes und jeder Gliederung sein, in ALLEN Bundesländern das GESETZLICHE Nachtangelverbot zu verhindern oder, wo vorhanden, abzuschaffen. 

Und jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der das ablehnt ist für mich nicht diskutabel..

Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, Abknüppelgebot etc..*

Und wer diese einfachst zu verstehenden Grundsätze für mehr Freiheiten für Bewirtschafter und Angler als Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann und statt dessen weiter auf immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen setzt, ist für mich schlicht indiskutabel, nicht satisfaktionsfähig und wird immer von mir bekämpft werden..


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, Abknüppelgebot etc..[/B]
> 
> Und wer diese einfachst zu verstehenden Grundsätze für mehr Freiheiten für Bewirtschafter und Angler als Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann und statt dessen weiter auf immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen setzt, ist für mich schlicht indiskutabel, nicht satisfaktionsfähig und wird immer von mir bekämpft werden..



Auch dann noch,wenn ein demokratisch gewählter Verband eben teilweise anders entscheidet...weil es seine Mitglieder so wollen.

Ich kenne die Diskussionen hier im Board nur zu gut.

Aber egal,interessiert ja eh kaum(siehe oben).

Übrigens stimme ich dir 100% zu.Das wäre Lobbyarbeit vom feinsten. #6
Dazu eine geschlossene Anglerschaft.Nur müssten da einige ihre moralische Grundausrichtung überdenken...sonst bekommen wir das nie hin. :q

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Nehmt es mir nicht übel. Ich habe gerade beruflich etwas Stress und kann hier nicht alles wie gewohnt wahrnehmen, bewerten und kommentieren. Sorry also für Doppelungen und Unvollständigkeiten.

Die aktuelle Diskussion ist heftig, zünftig fast. Das ist gut so. Dabei geht es nicht wirklich darum, irgendwelche Posten zu verteilen. 

Es geht um Visionen. Es geht um eine Phantasie, wie die künftige Organisation der Angelfischerei in Deutschland aussehen könnte. Es geht nicht um Posten, nicht um Macht. Eigentlich geht es um Hoffnung.

Hoffnung derjenigen, die sich lange schon nicht mehr vertreten fühlen von denjenigen, die ein so klägliches Bild von sich abgegeben haben in dieser unendlich scheinenden Fusionsgeschichte.

Es geht nicht um Details, nicht um Setzkescher, nicht um Fischereischeinprüfungen.

Es geht um das Ganze, um die große Hoffnung der Angler, von denjenigen, die sie bezahlen, um sie ihre Interessen zu vertreten, gehört zu werden, damit sie verstehen, was ihre Interessen sind.

Es geht nicht darum, dass die organisierte Fischerei in Deutschland nach den Regeln funktioniert, die sich Thomas Finkbeiner erträumt. Thomas Finkbeiner hat eine dizidierte Auffassung davon, wie die organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland "ticken" sollte. Das ist sein Recht, es ist sein Recht das zu äußern - und das ist gut so.

Dass er sie äußern kann und wahrgenommen wird, ist nicht selbstverständlich. Noch nicht. Auch wenn, was unbestreitbar ist, Thomas Finkbeiner einer der führenden Publizisten in der Angelfischerei in Deutschland ist. Er ist schon vor vielen Jahren als Autor im Bereich Meeresfischerei aufgetreten und ist - wie die meisten hier von einem Virus befallen - mit dem Aufbau des Angelboards der Angelpublizistik treu geblieben, ja er hat sich an die Spitze von etwas Neuem gesetzt. 

Dafür hat er einstecken müssen. Nicht nur hier im Angelboard. Vor allem die Verbände haben ihm zugesetzt.

Das wäre, für sich genommen, kein Grund, sich für Thomas Finkbeiner auszusprechen. Auch die Polemik, die er hier nicht selten abliefert, ist es nicht. Aber dass er so beharrlich für die Rechte und Interessen der Angler(basis) da ist, Tag für Tag, auch in schwierigen Lebenssituationen, das ist alles andere als eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Während andere, die über unser Anglerschicksal bestimmen können, sich hinter Krankheiten verstecken und trotzdem um Wiederwahl buhlen, lehnt Thomas Finkbeiner jenes Mandat ab. Man möchte ihn in Verantwortung prügeln, aber man hätte schlechtes Gewissen dabei.

Er nimmt kein Votum an, denn Ämter in Verbänden, die nicht so sind, wie er es sich vorstellt, sind ihm ein Greuel. Er tritt nur in Parteien ein, die sein Programm haben. Also ist er parteilos.

Das ist, trotz rüden Tons und oftmals reißerischer Polemik, alles andere als ehrlos. Es ist sogar wichtig. Denn die Angelfischerei ändert nicht nur ihre Fangmethoden, sie ändert ihren Umgang miteinander. Und damit ändert sie auch die Vereine und Verbände, die Art und Weise, wie wir miteinander diskutieren. Und es wird nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, dann ändert es auch die Art und Weise, wie wir uns organisieren. Das haben wir in der Hand.

Thomas Finkbeiner hat Angst. Angst davor, so zu werden wie diejenigen, die er zu Recht ablehnt. Diejenigen, die sich in der "Macht" eingenistet haben und meinen, sie könnten für alle Zeit die Geschicke aller Angler bestimmen, ob sie nun Beiträge bezahlen oder nicht.

Aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Sie haben sich bereits geändert. Bei diesem Wandel stehen wir erst am Anfang. Wir alle wissen nicht, was am Ende dabei rauskommt. Es wird kein Ideal sein, schon gar nicht das Ideal, dass die Hauptakteure dieses Boards sich wünschen. Nicht, weil ich etwas anders will, sondern weil über die Zukunft die Mehrheit entscheiden muss, und die Mehrheit ist nicht der Mainstraeam des Angelboards. Noch nicht. 

Ändern sich die Dinge, dann muss man dazu seine Einstellung überprüfen. Natürlich kann ich abwarten, bis sich die Dinge zu Ende geändert haben und kann dann - in lässiger Kritikermanier - sagen, dass es mir nicht reicht oder ich alles viel besser gemacht hätte. Aber ich kann auch, so lange das Schneckenhaus noch nicht gehärtet ist, einwirken auf die Dinge. Dafür brauchen wir Menschen, die brennen.

Thomas Finkbeiner brennt. Thomas Finkbeiner nervt. Geht es um Angelfischerei, ist Thomas Finkbeiner niemals müde. Thomas Finkbeiner ist ein Supertyp, aber wenn er sich über Angelfischerei auslässt, könnte ich ihn zum Mond schießen. Wäre ich noch in verantwortlicher Position, hätte ich ihn deswegen längst zum Chef meiner Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemacht. Weil er mir, mit Verlaub, auf den Sack geht. Und zwar professionell. Thomas Finkbeiner ist ein hochprofessioneller Aufdensackgeher. Genau das braucht die Angelfischerei in Deutschland. Sie braucht solche - und auch andere. Was die deutsche Angelfischerei nun wirklich nicht mehr braucht, ist präsidiale Einstimmigkeit.

Wir brauchen Streit. Wir müssen lernen, unterschiedliche Meinungen nicht nur unter Beitragszahlern zu tolerieren, sondern uns damit kontrovers zu diskutieren. Solche Diskussionen müssen wir fördern und kultivieren. Daran fehlt es vor allem in den Verbänden, in denen die Delegierten der Entlastung des Vorstands entgegenfiebern, damit sie schnell nach Hause kommen. 

Thomas Finkbeiner könnte diese Streitkultur organisieren. Er will es nicht, weil er meint, dass es einen fertigen Verband ohne Streitbedarf geben könnte. Den wird es nie geben. Thomas Finkbeiner wird etwas bewirken, wenn er Verantwortung übernimmt, wenn er hinab steigt in das Elend. Er wird nichts bewirken, wenn er auf die besonnte Karpfenliege wartet.

Es geht nicht um einen Posten, der zu verteilen wäre. (Ist auch nicht.) Es geht nicht darum, Thomas Finkbeiner etwas zuzuschantzen, weder aus Sympathie, noch damit er das Maul hält. Es geht darum, dass in der deutschen Angelfischerei etwas funktioniert. Finkbeiner will, dass es funktioniert, wenn er kommt. Ich will, dass er kommt, damit es funktioniert.

Ich will, dass die deutsche Angelfischerei an der wichtigen Schnittstelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit jemanden hat, der mehr kann als die Insbildsetzung von Personenkult. Davon hatten wir genug. Ich will eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die sich reibt, die Kontroversen darstellt, sie lebt, ihnen Raum gibt.

Ich will, dass die deutsche Angelfischerei in welcher Organisation auch immer, lebt, streitet, diskutiert. Ich will, dass diejenigen, die Argumenten damit begegnen, dass man eigentlich nur angeln will, nicht mehr die stimmgewaltige Mehrheit ausmachen. Damit wir all das erreichen können, was uns weiter hilft. 

Thomas Finkbeiner ist ein Monomane, ein Fanatiker, ein Hitzkopf mit Standleitung zum Windpark. Er hat eine Meinung, die kriegst Du nicht weg, aber er weiß, dass andere andere eben andere Meinungen haben. Er ist nicht zu überzeugen (das ist seine größte, aber nicht unsympathische Schwäche), aber genau deswegen wird er Erfolg haben nur im Verbund mit Andersdenkenden.

Wir kennen die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unserer Verbände. Dort gab es alles, nur keine Kontroversen. Aber genau das ist es, was uns fehlt.

Genau das ist es, was Thomas Finkbeiner bringen könnte. Er könnte die größte Veränderung ins Verbandsgeschehen bringen, mehr noch als alle Präsidentenkandidaten oder Noch-Präsidenten-to-go. Das aber ist es, was er nicht weiß. Und deswegen drängt er sich nicht nach vorne. Das ist sympathisch, aber in unseren Zeiten, mit Verlaub, lieber Thomas, grundverkehrt.

Vielleicht wendet jemand ein, dass Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in den bisherigen Strukturen nichts anderes ist als die Beweihräucherung des Bestehenden und Finkbeiner würde eingebunden in Loyalitäten, die ihn hindern würden, seine Meinung zu sagen. Dagegen steht, und da spreche ich aus praktischer Erfahrung, der ungeheure Einfluss, den ein aktiver Pressemann auf die Entscheidungsfindung an der Spitze haben kann. Denn jeder Spitze ist die Meinung der Öffentlichkeit mindestens so viel wert wie die der Gremien.

Lieber Thomas, ich glaube, dass Du wahnsinnig viel Unsinn erzählst. Aber ich glaube, dass das, was Du tust, Dich wie keinen zweiten dafür qualifiziert, Veränderungen nicht nur zu fordern, sondern auch zu gestalten. Ich habe eine andere Meinung als Du, aber Du bist mein Mann!

Du gleichaltriges Ekelpaket.


----------



## ksmichel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

*prust*:vik: Du hast vergessen zu sagen: "Ich will ein Kind von dir!"


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dann soltet ihr aber auch alle Angler gleichberechtigt behandeln und keinen Unterschied zwischen organisierten und nicht organisierten Anglern machen.
> 
> Momentan stellt *ihr* Euch so da, als wenn *ihr* nur für die unorganisierten Angler da seid und die organisierten taugen alle nichts, obwohl die auch Angelinteressiert sind. Also schließt ihr momentan ca. 500.000 - 800.000 Angler aus.



Fall Du mich mit "ihr" einschließt, dann musst Du mir zeigen wo ich differenziert habe. 

Für mich ist das Gerede um Bewirtschafter, Fischer oder Angler und sonstige Unterscheidungen Unsinn.

Angler sind Angler, gleich wie sie heißen und gleich ob organisiert oder nicht.

Richtig ist allerdings, dass nur die organisierten Angler auf die Verbände einwirken könnten, das aber nicht tun. Und darum sind sie auch selber Schuld, wenn sie sich von vielen Funktionären die Wolle scheren lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es geht um Visionen.
> 
> 
> *Was ich immer wieder sage: Ohne Visionen darf es keine Fusion geben.*
> ...



Den Rest hab ich nur aus Deinem Zitat entfernt, weil es sonst zu lang würde.

*ABER:*

Ist Dir eigentlich klar, wieviel Mühe es macht, Thomas immer wieder vor dem Linguistischen Supergau zu bewahren ?

Ist Dir klar, dass Du das Gatter nun sperrangelweit aufgestoßen hast? 

Jetzt kannst Du ja zukünftig mal versuchen, den Finkenbeiner wieder einzufangen. #d

Viel Glück. 


|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum, dass die organisierte Fischerei in Deutschland nach den Regeln funktioniert, die sich Thomas Finkbeiner erträumt.


Regeln?
wurscht!
Inhalte und Grundsätze?
existentiell!

Wenn klar ist, wie unterschiedlich Angler in ihren Wünschen und Bedürfnissen sind, MUSS jeder Verband und Funktionär logischerweise gegen gesetzliche Einschränkungen aktiv kämpfen.

Nach welchen Regeln ist dabei wurscht.

*Altes Beispiel nochmal*:
Es gibt Angler und Vereine, die wollen nachts nicht angeln (lassen) an ihren Gewässern.

Dazu brauchts aber kein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot!!!

Das kann jeder Verein selber bestimmen (das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Prüfung, Wertungsangeln, zurücksetzen etc.)!!!!

*Wer also nicht aktiv in ganz Deutschland GEGEN das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot kämpft (und Setzkescher, Prüfung, Wertungsangeln, zurücksetzen etc.), kämpft automatisch immer gegen einen Teil der Angler.*

*Nur wer aktiv GEGEN solche gesetzliche Restriktionen kämpft, kämpft für alle Angler!*

*Für die, die kein nachtangeln wollen* (und Setzkescher, Prüfung, Wertungsangeln, zurücksetzen etc.) - weils dazu kein Gesetz braucht, sondern die Vereine das selber entscheiden können an ihrem Gewässer..

*Für die, die nachtangeln wollen* (und Setzkescher, Prüfung, Wertungsangeln, zurücksetzen etc.), weil dies dann können...

Daher ist für mich kein Verband oder Funktionär akzeptabel, der diesen einfachen und doch eigentlich auch einfach zu begreifenden Grundsatz nicht begreift *UND* aktiv umsetzt.

Es geht eben nicht ums nachtangeln als solches (oder Setzkescher, Prüfung, Wertungsangeln, zurücksetzen etc.)!!

Sondern darum, in einer so unterschiedlichen und vielgestaltigen Anglerwelt jedem in ganz Deutschland seine Art zu Angeln gesetzlich so weit wie nur möglich zu ermöglichen. 

*Ich will keinen Verband, der Angler durch vorantreiben gesetzlicher Restriktionen - oder dem verhindern deren Abschaffung  - immer weiter kriminalisiert!!*

Sondern einen, der sich für ALLE Angler einsetzt - vor allem dann, wenns nur noch einen VDSF/DAFV gibt.

Und nur darum gehts..

Und egal, wieviel Zucker man mir in den Arsch bläst:
Ich werde nicht der Esel sein, der den verrotteten VDSF/DAFV-Verbandsgüllewagen zieht!!
Höchstens, wenn sich die Chance bieten sollte, aus dem Verkehr.....





PS:
Und wenn Verbände diskutieren wollten und/oder Angler ernst nehmen:
Dazu muss ich nicht in einen Verband. 
Hier steht alles zur Verfügung, sie können gerne diskutieren kommen ;-))))


PPS:


			
				ksmichel schrieb:
			
		

> *prust*:vik: Du hast vergessen zu sagen: "Ich will ein Kind von dir!"


Grins - der war richtig gut..
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Wie sehr sich der DAV inzwischen dem VDSF/DAF inzwischenb auch inhaltlich und vom Stil her angenähert hat, sieht man auch an der Verbandsausschusssitzung vom letzten Wochenende..

Weder der Bundesverband noch einer der Landesverbände hatte es bis dato nötig, davon zu berichten.

Statt dessen findet man auf der Seite des DAV nun Meldungen über Casting, Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und ähnliches.........

Was die Angler sicher viel mehr interessiert, als was bei der Verbandsaussschusssitzung zum Thema Fusion gernannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF beredet und beschlossen wurde...

Da nun auch beim DAV wie beim VDSF nur noch öffentliches Schweigen herrscht zu dem Thema, wirds sicherlich nicht damit getan sein, neue Köpfe (nicht mich, wen auch immer) zu installieren.

Das ist wieder nur ein Beweis mehr dafür, wie wenig Interesse die Verbände und Funktionäre (Bund wie Land, VDSF/DAFV wie DAV) daran haben, die Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen...

Eine Schande....................................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Wie sehr sich der DAV inzwischen dem VDSF/DAF inzwischen auch inhaltlich und vom Stil her angenähert hat, sieht man auch an der Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAV vom *letzten!!! *Wochenende..

Weder der Bundesverband noch einer der Landesverbände hatte es bis dato nötig, davon zu berichten.

Statt dessen findet man auf der Seite des DAV nun Meldungen über Casting, Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und ähnliches.........

Was die Angler sicher viel mehr interessiert, als was bei der Verbandsaussschusssitzung zum Thema Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV beredet und beschlossen wurde...

Da nun auch beim DAV wie beim VDSF/DAFV nur noch öffentliches Schweigen herrscht zu dem Thema, wirds sicherlich nicht damit getan sein, neue Köpfe (nicht mich, wen auch immer) zu installieren.

Das ist wieder nur ein Beweis mehr dafür, wie wenig Interesse die Verbände und Funktionäre (Bund wie Land, VDSF/DAFV wie DAV) daran haben, die Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen...

Eine Schande....................................................................


----------



## Knispel (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Stimmt nicht ganz,hier teilt ein LFV mit, dass am 11.7.12 ein Gespräch der Landesverbände in Göttingen zur Fusion stattfindet :
http://www.lfvbremen.de/7_Termine.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich sprach von *der jetzt schon stattgefundenen Sitzung beim DAV* und dessen Ergebnisse - Du bringst hier den anstehenden Termin beim VDSF/DAFV.

Ob und wann man von denen nach der Sitzung über Ergebnisse  informiert wird, werden wir dann sehen.

Hier gings um die DAV-Sitzung und deren Ergebnisse:
Wie sehr sich der DAV inzwischen dem VDSF/DAF inzwischen auch inhaltlich und vom Stil her angenähert hat, sieht man auch an der Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAV vom* letzten!!! *Wochenende..

Weder der Bundesverband noch einer der Landesverbände hatte es bis dato nötig, davon zu berichten.

Statt dessen findet man auf der Seite des DAV nun Meldungen über Casting, Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und ähnliches.........

Was die Angler sicher viel mehr interessiert, als was bei der Verbandsaussschusssitzung zum Thema Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV beredet und beschlossen wurde...

Da nun auch beim DAV wie beim VDSF/DAFV nur noch öffentliches Schweigen herrscht zu dem Thema, wirds sicherlich nicht damit getan sein, neue Köpfe (nicht mich, wen auch immer) zu installieren.

Das ist wieder nur ein Beweis mehr dafür, wie wenig Interesse die Verbände und Funktionäre (Bund wie Land, VDSF/DAFV wie DAV) daran haben, die Angler zu informieren und mitzunehmen...

Eine Schande........................................... .........................


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Dass die Funktionäre keine wirkliche Transparenz wollen, mag ja teilweise sein. Aber mal unterstellt, sie wollten doch, dann wäre auch nichts veröffentlicht worden, weil es einfach an allen Enden und Ecken an der Leistungsfähigkeit fehlt. Es ist nicht nur, aber auch ein Ressourcenproblem. 

Und deswegen gibt es den Gedanken, durch Verbesserung dieser Ressource zugleich einen größeren Einfluss auf das Wollensollen der Funktionäre zu bekommen.

Im Übrigen sehe ich ja hocherfreut, dass laut Abstimmungsergebnis T.F. sogar mit 2/3-Mehrheit gewählt wurde.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dass die Funktionäre keine wirkliche Transparenz wollen, mag ja teilweise sein. Aber mal unterstellt, sie wollten doch, .....



Das ist aber jetzt wirklich eine Unterstellung.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich muss das nochmal hochholen....., bin ja immer so neugierig...:vik:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interview von uns mit Frau. Dr. Happach-Kasan ist übrigens natürlich bereits mit ihrem Büro abgesprochen und in Arbeit..
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn nun hier draus geworden????

Heiße Luft und verpufft, oder läuft da noch was?|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Wurden auf Ende August "vertröstet", hab inzwischen sicherlich schon mehr als 5 mal mit ihrem Bundestagsbüro telefoniert, die ja Antworten zugesagt hatten (wir antworten immer) - wir werden sehen.

Würde ja aber ins Bild passen, wenn die geplante neue Präsidenten die "Kommunikationgewohnheiten" der bisherigen Akteure übernehmen würde und schon von daher meine Bedenken wieder einmal eher bestärken denn zerstreuen..
;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Was hab ich Dir prophezeit ?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

ooooch, als Politiker ist man ja vielleicht da etwas basisnäher drauf wie als Funktionär und es kommen doch wie versprochen noch die Antworten - wir werden sehen..

Und so oder so dann auch kommentieren, das  Ganze ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurden auf Ende August "vertröstet", hab inzwischen sicherlich schon mehr als 5 mal mit ihrem Bundestagsbüro telefoniert, die ja Antworten zugesagt hatten (wir antworten immer) - wir werden sehen.


 
Na sowas.....|uhoh:

Vielleicht nimmt man euch auch einfach nicht wichtig genug....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Kann gut sein, wer weiss das schon? 
Und wurscht wärs mir eh, ich muss ja nicht wichtig sein....

Wenn aber Antworten auf offizielle Presseanfragen versprochen und dann nicht gegeben werden würden, würde das wie gesagt in meinen Augen ja durchaus zum VDSF/DAFV passen..

Da aber ja ne Antwort versprochen wurde, warten wir halt mal ab, in wie weit Politker ihre Versprechen auch so brechen wie manche Verbandsfunktionäre oder doch nicht...


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich kann das nur unterstreichen, 

allerdings ist es den meisten hier angemeldeten Anglern wohl völlig egal - wenn mann das Umfrage-Ergebniss betrachtet ist davon auszugehen das es nur die wenigsten Angler sich wirklich für "ich mach mir ein paar Gedanken"  Interessieren.

Im weiteren muß ich sagen das die breite Masse sich nicht dazu entschliessen wird einen eigenen Verband von Anglern für Angler ins rennen zu schicken, klar ist das mit Arbeit verbunden aber letztendlich wäre das der einzige Weg , die Gesetze und die Geschicke der Angler in Deutschland zu verbessern und zu optimieren.

Das traurige an der Sache ist, das z.b. keine 100 User abgestimmt haben bei 100000 Usern. 

Also stellt sich doch die Frage , wie mächtig ist die Community mit Ihren 100000 Mitgliedern  - Eigentlich ist das ja eine tolle Zahl - blöd nur das die wenigsten begreifen worum es eigentlich geht, Interessenlos Themen verfolgen , alles hinnehmen was kommt und blos keine Initiative zeigen.


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

In diesem Sinne, würde ich behaupten : 

Wenn 1/10 also rund 10000 Community Mitglieder sich engagieren würden, innitiative ergreifen und sich auf Ihre Vorstellungen und Kernkompetenzen  verlassen wäre das schon ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung und evtl. in ferner Zukunft endlich ein Verband von Anglern für Angler.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Pro: 

Innitative* Verband von Anglern für Angler*

alles andere wird scheitern und für ständige unruhe sorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Dann fang doch ruhig mal an...

Wohlwollende Berichterstattung und Unterstützung unsererseits bei richtigen Zielen wäre garantiert..

Bei jedem Verband FÜR Angler...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Also stellt sich doch die Frage , wie mächtig ist die Community mit Ihren 100000 Mitgliedern - Eigentlich ist das ja eine tolle Zahl - blöd nur das die wenigsten begreifen worum es eigentlich geht, Interessenlos Themen verfolgen , alles hinnehmen was kommt und blos keine Initiative zeigen.


 
Vielleicht sind die restlichen Angler aber auch extrem mit dem zufrieden, was sie haben und belächeln diese ständigen Diskussionen und halten sie noch nichteinmal für lesenswert, weil es absolut nicht die Meinung der Masse ist.|kopfkrat

Man könnte auch daraus ableiten, dass es hier nur 26 User gibt, die die Meinung und Thomas befürworten und alle anderen sind gegen ihn.#c


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Dann sind diese ganzen Diskussionen rund um diese Themen völlig irrelevant.

Also was soll der Geiz - Warum wird dann überhaupt noch Diskutiert   ? 


Wenn alle mit dem was uns da vorgesetzt wird zufrieden sind !!!

Ich denke eher das die Community lieber ihren Unmut beteuert - als sich einzusetzen & Initiative zu ergreifen für eine "bessere Welt".


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Dann sind diese ganzen Diskussionen rund um diese Themen völlig irrelevant.
> 
> Also was soll der Geiz - Warum wird dann überhaupt noch Diskutiert ?
> 
> ...


 
Es sind ja auch nur ein paar wenige Einzelkämpfer, die an der Diskussion (ist es überhaupt eine??) teilnehmen... ist also grundsätzlich wirklich irrelevant, da hast Du absolut Recht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Immerhin wurden die Themen hier fast 1 Million mal gelesen - unabhängig von der Zahl der Diskutanten (die allemal größer ist als bei jeder Verbandsmitteilung ;-)))....

Und das ist eben unsere Aufgabe als Medium...

Das allen zugänglich zu machen..

Und wir stellen uns eben der Diskussion, auch wenn immer wieder von Verbandshörigen vesucht wird, die Diskussion aufs Anglerboard zu lenken, statt auf Politik und Verbände, wozu das Forum da ist..

Was man vielleicht damit erklären kann, dass man auf die Fragen eben keine Antworten hat - oder halt keine, die man der Öffentlichkeit zumuten will..


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin wurden die Themen hier fast 1 Million mal gelesen - unabhängig von der Zahl der Diskutanten (die allemal größer ist als bei jeder Verbandsmitteilung ;-)))....



Ich lese einen Beitrag, weil es mich Interessiert - Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt ist doch die Konsequenz in 1. Instanz abzuchecken welche Möglichkeiten ich habe  etwas zu ändern damit es mir wieder gefällt. 

Oh ja ich kann was ändern - oder anders gesagt wir, die Community kann es ändern nur muss mann den "Arsch" in der Hose haben anzufangen, die Initiative ergreifen und organisiert gegen diese ..... vorgehen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin wurden die Themen hier fast 1 Million mal gelesen - unabhängig von der Zahl der Diskutanten (die allemal größer ist als bei jeder Verbandsmitteilung ;-)))....
> 
> ..


 
Du meinst, es gab fast 1 Millionen Klicks auf das Thema, oder?

Wieviele das davon gelesen haben, das kannst Du doch garnicht wissen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Ich habe auch nicht und nirgends gesagt, dass es eine Million Leute gelesen  haben, sondern dass es 1 Million mal (nicht ganz) gelesen (oder geklickt) wurde.

Aber darum gehts hier immer noch nicht, auch wenn Du wieder Deine Offtopic-Spielchen anzubringen versuchst..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht und nirgends gesagt, dass es eine Million Leute gelesen haben, sondern dass es 1 Million mal (nicht ganz) gelesen (oder geklickt) wurde.
> 
> ..


 
Es geht mir nur um die Zahlenspielchen und wie man etwas darstellt, aber das ist ja nun geklärt, die 1 Milionen Klicks könnten also tehoretisch auch von einer Person alleine stammen, oder von den ca. 20 - 30 Leuten, die sich in diesem Bereich beteiligen.

Also eine mächtige Zahl, die nichts aussagt.


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

..und (mal wieder) ein mächtig schwacher Versuch deinerseits, das Thema auf deinen allgemeinen Unmut darüber zu reduzieren, dass wir es (als einziges Medium überhaupt) wagen, an dem ganzen Verbandschaos herum zu kritisieren.
Schade, dass Du immer wieder auf sowas runterfällst, wenn Dir die Argumente fehlen, wo Du doch ansonsten sowohl durch Kompetenz als auch Insiderwissen zu glänzen verstehst #c

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Der Thread heißt nicht umsonst "Neue Köpfe braucht das Land", und ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was diesen neuen weiblichen Kopf betrifft.
Als jemand, der sich schon seit längerem mit Fischereibiologie beschäftigt, haben mich mehrere Artikel und Aufsätze von ihr bereits beeindruckt. Ob sie das auch als Politikerin und in der ihr nun zugedachten Rolle tun wird, bleibt zwar abzuwarten, aber einen Grund das negativ zu sehen, gibt es für mich nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die restlichen Angler aber auch extrem mit dem zufrieden, was sie haben und belächeln diese ständigen Diskussionen und halten sie noch nichteinmal für lesenswert, weil es absolut nicht die Meinung der Masse ist.|kopfkrat
> 
> Man könnte auch daraus ableiten, dass es hier nur 26 User gibt, die die Meinung und Thomas befürworten und alle anderen sind gegen ihn.#c




26 pro, 3 Contra. Kann man jetzt hochrechnen.

Ich bitte die Moderation den (zugegeben nicht ungeschickten)  Versuch von Dorschgreifer zu unterbinden, in diversen Themen durch inhaltliche Kritik am Board von den eigentlichen Themen abzulenken.


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..und (mal wieder) ein mächtig schwacher Versuch deinerseits, das Th......




Hier geht es um den Grundsatz, wie schwachsinnig ist einen Nichtraucherverband mit einem rauchenden Präsidenten zu führen ist genauso hirnverbrannt, wie einen Anglerverband mit ....... .

Letztenendes liegt es wohl an den nichtangelnden Verbandsfunktionären das wir vor so einem Chaos stehen.

Einen leidenschaftlichen Angler an der Spitze -- >> das ist der Wunsch, jemand der versteht worum es eigentlich geht.

Kein Politiker oder jemanden der in der Öffentlichkeit steht - sondern jemand der die Angler versteht und sich auszudrücken weiß, ich würde sogar soweit gehen einfach einen begeisterten Angler zum Präsidenten zu wählen - Die Angelgemeinschaft sollte wählen und zwar von ganz unten - dann kommt auch nicht so ein Unsinn daraus.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Hier geht es um den Grundsatz, wie schwachsinnig ist einen Nichtraucherverband mit einem rauchenden Präsidenten zu führen ist genauso hirnverbrannt, wie einen Anglerverband mit ....... .
> 
> Letztenendes liegt es wohl an den nichtangelnden Verbandsfunktionären das wir vor so einem Chaos stehen.
> 
> ...



Angeln und Verbandsarbeit. Ist dies eigentlich unter einem Hut zu bringen?
Solche "Arbeiten" sind sehr Zeitaufwendig, zum Angeln bleibt oftmals keine Zeit.

Welcher leidenschaftliche Angler tut sich dies freiwillig an?


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

ein kurzer OffTopic-Ausflug:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bitte die Moderation den (zugegeben nicht ungeschickten)  Versuch von Dorschgreifer zu unterbinden, in diversen Themen durch inhaltliche Kritik am Board von den eigentlichen Themen abzulenken.



Ralle, ein modseitiger Eingriff würde uns doch nur wieder als Zensur ausgelegt, obwohl Du als jetzt-nicht-mehr-Mod und Nur-User grundsätzlich recht hast. 
Ich denke, diese Art seiner Anti-Argumentation können die meisten der hier Mitlesenden durchaus selbst bewerten. Das rhetorische Mittel, die Person/Rolle/Funktion des Kritikers zu diffamieren, hat es schon im antiken Athen und vor allem auch bei den Römern gegeben. Selbst in der Bibel kommt es vor und in manchen Übersetzungen des Neuen Testamentes wird es sogar Jesus in den Mund gelegt. :m (ich bin nicht so bibelfest, dass ich das jetzt aus dem Stegreif zitieren könnte)

-- end of OffTopic --

Zurück zu den neuen Köpfen:
Auch das macht einen guten Politiker aus: Die Kunst des Ablenkens...


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Das ist doch ne lächerliche Aussage, 

also sollten deiner Meinung nach Nichtangler , Personen welche also von tuten und blaasen keine Ahnung haben , die geschicke leiten [editiert vom Mod]

Ein vernünftiges Team - dann bleibt auch noch genügend Zeit


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Nichtangler heißt nicht automatisch keine Ahnung haben.

Sharpo wollte nur darstellen, dass es nicht einfach ist, beides unter einen Hut zu bringen.
Und bitte nicht gleich beleidigend werden, wenn du eine andere Meinung hast!


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne lächerliche Aussage,
> 
> also sollten deiner Meinung nach Nichtangler , Personen welche also von tuten und blaasen keine Ahnung haben , die geschicke leiten so ein Schwachsinn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ein vernünftiges Team - dann bleibt auch noch genügend Zeit




Dies wurde von mir nicht behauptet.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nichtangler heißt nicht automatisch keine Ahnung haben.
> 
> Sharpo wollte nur darstellen, dass es nicht einfach ist, beides unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> Und bitte nicht gleich beleidigend werden, wenn du eine andere Meinung hast!



Im Grund ehabe ich sogar eine Frage gestellt. Welcher leidenschaftliche Angler übernimmt solch ein Amt und stellt auf Grund dieser zeitraubenden Funktion das Angeln weitestgehend ein?

Hinzu kommt, dass es teilweise oder sogar hauptsächlich Ehrenämter sind. Jedenfalls dies von Frau ??? (Namen vergessen).


----------



## Franky (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne lächerliche Aussage,
> 
> also sollten deiner Meinung nach Nichtangler , Personen welche also von tuten und blaasen keine Ahnung haben , die geschicke leiten so ein Schwachsinn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ein vernünftiges Team - dann bleibt auch noch genügend Zeit



T.E.A.M. - Toll, Ein Anderer Machts.... Zumindest seine Rübe hinhalten muss EINER/EINE. Sonst wird das nix! Worauf der- oder diejenige dann seine Entscheidungen stützt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn JEMAND mit Vernunft und Verstand ein Amt führt und sich nicht von Krampf und Klüngelei (ver)leiten ließe.
Die Voraussetzungen sind augenscheinlich gegeben. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass man(n)/frau diese Chance nutzt und zu nutzen weiss.
Eine weitere Hoffnung ist, dass dabei kein (Opfer)lamm zur Schlachtbank geleitet wird!!!!!!! Dann geht die (Sch)lammschlacht wieder von vorne los....


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Wie war das 5 Millionen Angler ..... 

und ne miserbale Führungsspitze.

Wer tut sich das an ? Wenn mann die Arbeit aufteilt denke ich, das nur ein Bruchteil auf jeden einzelnen fällt, in der Wirtschaft ist es nichts anderes , Zeit bleibt genug. 

Ein Nichtangler wird niemals wissen worum es eigentlich geht und somit auch nicht die geschicke der Angler vertreten können.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Wie war das 5 Millionen Angler .....
> 
> und ne miserbale Führungsspitze.
> 
> ...




Und eine miserable Basis.


----------



## Oldschoool (6. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

OMG  ---> Die Basis ? 

Damit meinst du : Du und ich ? 

Wieso miserable, ich glaube das ,das können schon vorhanden ist und es lediglich an der Mut fehlt sowas durchzuziehen.


----------



## Peter61 (15. September 2012)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Uuups, da ist schon so viel geschrieben worden. Buhh, da brauch ich zeit zum lesen.

Aber, ich habe mit Ja gestimmt.
Die Eingangsrede von Bara war gut. Auch viele Argumente die danach kommen sid nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es eine unabhängige Offizielle Informations- und Diskussionsplattform bedarf. Ideal ist da jemand der sich dabei nicht verbiegen lässt und mehr als Neutral für die Angler tätig ist (Was eigentlich die und der Dachverband ohnehin schon sein müsste).

Wie bei einer AG, ist ein Aufsichtsrat mit gewählten Vertretern vielleicht sinnvoll. Thomas könnte in beidem Tätig sein, so er will.

Die Verbände ect entwickeln oft mehr Eigendynamik und über einen unabhängigen gewählten Aufsichtsrat könnte man die Leitlinien überprüfen und das ganze Steuern.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

über was man immer wieder mal stolpert beim recherchieren (nein ich werde euch nicht sagen, wo ich grade dran bin)

:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> über was man immer wieder mal stolpert beim recherchieren (nein ich werde euch nicht sagen, wo ich grade dran bin)
> 
> :g:g:g
> :q:q:q



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

Der DAFV löst sich doch nicht etwa auf? Mitgliederbeiträge werden zurück erstattet, wegen untreue oder so etwas? Das wär mal einen Bericht wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

das hätteste schon lange mitgekriegt..


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> über was man immer wieder mal stolpert beim recherchieren










Hat sich aber zwischenzeitlich eh erledigt.
Sie haben ja jetzt den Heilsbringer, den Olaf Lindner.
Und man sieht ja, wie super die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sich gewandelt hat.
Zuvor wurde Seggelke eingestellt, seitdem klaggt es ja auch mit der Organisation, der Effizienz,...
Läuft, würd ich sagen! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

jajaja, stöbern bringt grinsen - wenns nicht so zum heulen wäre


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*

ist ja schon älter die Umfrage , na ja schwache Beteiligung , habe leichtfertig mit JA gestimmt - aber hätte er dann noch Zeit für unser 
 Board ???????????????
 aber daß er unsere Interessen vertreten würde - mit Sicherheit !


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land*



thanatos schrieb:


> aber hätte er dann noch Zeit für unser  Board ???????????????



Gut erkannt - jeder an seinem Platz..

Schlimmer ist, wie genau alles damals schon abgesehen wurde...


----------

